# IVF 2019 chatter



## goingforit

Hi, looking for anyone who is currently going through IVF/about to to have a chat and share journies with. 

I am starting an antagonist cycle later this month with the hope of egg collection around the 18th January. It will be a freeze all cycle due to high risk Over stimulation (OHSS) which during my previous cycle, at a different clinic (have moved), I was hospitalised with. For this cycle I will be using 225iu Menopur and cetrotide. I am 33, my amh is 32.3 and I have PCOS. 

My previous IVF lead to the birth of my daughter who is now 16 months. We had the one frozen embryo and it really was all we needed!

Hope that there are others out there who would like to share the journey. It doesn't matter what age, stage, protocol or how many IVF's as long as you feel happy. For those who have read all of this; good luck with your journey!


----------



## arianne

Hi @goingforit! 
I would love to share mine as well! This will be my first IVF cycle (today i start the injections). Possible retrieval Jan 4. Then i'll freeze them to be used probably early May. Hope things go well! As of now i'm terrified of these daily injections, and how to fit them in with my schedule since these have to be exactly same at the time:|


----------



## goingforit

arianne said:


> Hi @goingforit!
> I would love to share mine as well! This will be my first IVF cycle (today i start the injections). Possible retrieval Jan 4. Then i'll freeze them to be used probably early May. Hope things go well! As of now i'm terrified of these daily injections, and how to fit them in with my schedule since these have to be exactly same at the time:|

Hi Arianne, it seems my email notifications are failing to get to me as I had no idea you had replied! 

How are the injections going? I remember being so petrified of them at the start and couldn't even bring myself to do the first one. It got easier and I hope you find that too. What meds are you having?

You will be slightly ahead of me...honestly just chat away. Sometimes it's easier to voice things to strangers and I suppose that also depends on who knows. My cycle means tablets from 21st of December and injections start on 1st January. 

Good that you know when you plan the transfer...that hasn't been discussed with us yet so no idea when it will be. I suppose it depends how I am after retrieval. 

What times have you opted for administering the injections? I remember I used to set an alarm at weekends so I could stick to a suitable time for the week days. 

So happy to have someone else to chat to along the way. Wishing you the best of luck on your journey


----------



## mimi4

Hi Arianne, I also hate injections and I was not happy with this routine. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## arianne

hi girls!! thank you so much for your support!
@goingforit i also never know when someone has replied to a message, it is a bit hard to keep track! haha!

It will be a week tomorrow that i have been doing injections, so it has gotten much easier for sure :) 
I opted for 6:10pm everyday. So far so good.

I'm just worried about Christmas time, on the 24 is when i need to start the other 2 injections, and i will be traveling, so not sure how i will keep it cold and hopefully it's ok to bring the needles with me:neutral:

I'm doing the Lupron injections now, then i will add the puregon and menopur in about two weeks

Please let me know how your cycle goes! This is your second IVF? Your first one worked right away with just one embryo right? Hope this time around works as the previous one for you!


----------



## goingforit

arianne said:


> hi girls!! thank you so much for your support!
> @goingforit i also never know when someone has replied to a message, it is a bit hard to keep track! haha!
> 
> It will be a week tomorrow that i have been doing injections, so it has gotten much easier for sure :)
> I opted for 6:10pm everyday. So far so good.
> 
> I'm just worried about Christmas time, on the 24 is when i need to start the other 2 injections, and i will be traveling, so not sure how i will keep it cold and hopefully it's ok to bring the needles with me:neutral:
> 
> I'm doing the Lupron injections now, then i will add the puregon and menopur in about two weeks
> 
> Please let me know how your cycle goes! This is your second IVF? Your first one worked right away with just one embryo right? Hope this time around works as the previous one for you!

Glad that it has gotten easier! I am sure it will all sort itself out with the added injections and being away. I remember having to take mine with me. 

Yes...amazing right! My first cycle I had OHSS and was in hospital for 3 days but they froze the egg which was later returned and is now my 16 month daughter 

My meds arrive on Tuesday. Start tablets on Friday and then Menopur injections 4th Jan. It will soon be here! 

Hopefully Christmas will help pass the time. Is yours busy?


----------



## goingforit

How's it going Arianne? Hope all the injections worked out okay with your travels. 

I start my stimulating injections tomorrow. Have spent this morning reading up on how to make and adminster the Menopur as last ivf I had Gonal F which was in prefilled pen. Anyhow think I have yhe jist of it so tomorrow is the day. Think I'm going for 630 and 630 for them!


----------



## FTale

Wow, you ladies are way ahead of me. I hope by the time I get to where you are you are all very pregnant. I go next week to find out if I'll get to use my eggs or have to use donor ages. Also have to get my weight where it needs to be. But gotta start some place. 

Reading about all of the shots is making me a little faint though..lol I did 3 days of shots for one of my IUIs and needed my husband to do the honors because I lost my nerve.

Ok, I will be following this post and praying for you all.


----------



## goingforit

FTale said:


> Wow, you ladies are way ahead of me. I hope by the time I get to where you are you are all very pregnant. I go next week to find out if I'll get to use my eggs or have to use donor ages. Also have to get my weight where it needs to be. But gotta start some place.
> 
> Reading about all of the shots is making me a little faint though..lol I did 3 days of shots for one of my IUIs and needed my husband to do the honors because I lost my nerve.
> 
> Ok, I will be following this post and praying for you all.

Thank you FTale! 

Good luck on your journey, I hope your appointment goes well. Hope your weight loss goes well...I have always found that a reason helps to motivate when it comes to this. I lost weight for my first ivf and have recently followed WW to get myself back on track again. 

With regards to the shots I had my husband do the first one last time but after that I found them easier. It just feels so unnatural to me to inject myself but needs must! 

First injection soon. I didn't have the best sleep as it was on my mind. Oh well it's the weekend soon. 

I'm actually ringing my clinic today with further concerns. It hasn't been the best experience for us at the new clinic and I feel very on edge about doing it with them but we are 450miles from our last clinic now so needs must. 

I have a total of 12 doses of Menopur. By the time I have my first scan I will have had 9 doses, the10th being that evening. It is a Friday and so the remaining meds will only last the weekend. I've never had nowhere near enough meds given to me at the start and they aren't cheap to buy either. They said estimated egg collection is 18th which would mean another 4 doses are needed which is almost another 1200iu pen. Confused, concerned and anxious about over stimulating. Originally my scan was the same date but I was starting my injections 2 days later so it's left me worried. I think as I was hospitalised for OHSS last time it is just playing on my mind and I'm concerned that they are waiting a long time til my 1st scan and I don't want to have to abortthe cycle. 

Hopefully the phone call will put me at ease! 

Good luck to you all. Hope we soon get some BFp's!


----------



## FTale

Goingforit: Oh goodness! You worries are warranted. You want to make sure everything is done on time and your body is in good form for retrieving eggs. Sorry your firat clinic is so far away. But stay on top of them at the new clinic. We dont want them to treat you like a number..be kind but firm.

Thank you for qriring back as well. I too didnt sleep much abd I got AF like 10minutes ago. But like you said the weekend is close.

Keep us posted on phone call. Hugs


----------



## goingforit

FTale said:


> Goingforit: Oh goodness! You worries are warranted. You want to make sure everything is done on time and your body is in good form for retrieving eggs. Sorry your firat clinic is so far away. But stay on top of them at the new clinic. We dont want them to treat you like a number..be kind but firm.
> 
> Thank you for qriring back as well. I too didnt sleep much abd I got AF like 10minutes ago. But like you said the weekend is close.
> 
> Keep us posted on phone call. Hugs

Sorry to hear your AF is here. I understand how gutting it is each month. Did you not sleep because you were so uncomfortable with it? Or too much on your mind? Hopefully tonight will be better for you. 

The new clinic is very business like compared to my last. I phoned this morning and the nurse just looked over it and said it was right and it will get me to my second scan. Fx it's enough drugs and egg collection is early as they've alreasy cost us just over £1400. I know it's not all about money but we don't have a bottomless pit. 

My second injection of the day wasn't so easy. I don't know if I blunted it a bit but I struggled to push it in tonight Was fine once I'd pierced the skin. Going for the opposite side for tomorrow's 2 jabs! 

When is your appointment FTale? 

My first scan is on Friday morning. When they scanned me pre treatment they measured 48 follicles I think I will feel much better after my first scan as I'm just anxious of OHSS. Must trust the clinic; I've double checked things so not much more I can do.

Sending hugs. Fx for a better night too!


----------



## FTale

Goingforit: Sorry my last post was so choppy. I was tired and monitoring my daughter and her friend while trying to do my job. I work from home daily and love it but it can get too busy because there is always some thing to 'do' work or home related.

Honestly I don't think I have any more gut left to feel pain in. I haven't stopped being hopeful but learning my body all these years I 'know' when it doesn't happen before any hpt tells me. But I did have a moment of wanting to toss a bfn against a wall and scream.

I think I didn't sleep last night because of the Myoinositol I'm taking and my body was gearing up for AF. I was so restless. And yeah, still had 'what if' on my mind a bit. That's gone now. My hubby joined me for a work out to help burn some bad energy off and hopefully make me ready for some good sleep. :)

Oh, gosh, the clinic I'm going to is new to me and I hope they aren't so business like. My last one was a hoot. I loved the front desk girls the nurse and my doctor. But that was it. Their protocol and place of procedures was horrible. It was so mixed up and the majority of the time it felt like they had more patients to take care of than they could deal with. I waited forever for one IUI to take place because they refused to trigger me. My follies got so big....then they took 3 hours past my appt time to do the IUI and my husbands freshly washed sperm was just sitting some where. I hope the new place have their ducks in order since this will be more than sperm in a tube ;)

PRICE....YES....it is so expensive! I didn't realize the meds are separate from the procedure. My mouth just drops every time I look at it and wonder how we will pay. Do you have discounts for the meds there? This new place I am going to have programs with discounted meds and IVF cycles but you have to qualify. I just asked my hubby if he was ready to see how much more we could go into debt this year. And he smiled at me and said, 'why not, lets see how far we can push it'...jokester he is. I think we both are done with being afraid of the cost of IVF and just want to see if we can have a baby together. I have a daughter already but he does not have any children. So if the doctors tell me my eggs are no good we will use donor eggs. I want him to be able to look into his own eyes so to speak.

EEEEKKK....lol..nope. Your description of putting that needle in made me cringe. I'm glad you managed to still do it after the 'blunting'. Oh, just makes me rub myself just thinking about it. I hope the other side fairs better. I think years ago when I first gave myself a trigger I iced my whole stomach area because I didn't want to feel the needle go in. Yeah, that cycle didn't work...lol...

My appt is on Monday first thing. I plan to type of all the good stuff the new doc needs to know. I don't want to hear the spill about 'this is a uterus and these are fallopian tubes...' Nope. Been there done that, tell me how much weight I need to lose in order to qualify for IVF with them and when can we start after that....LOL..

So, next Friday or today Friday? I'm not sure what time zone you are in. 48 follies??? Forgive me if you already mentioned but did you take any thing to stimulate them or is that what you are doing now? Or is that your antral count? I'm with you on OHSS. It hurts like a mother. Its right up there with passing a kidney stone for me. Both make you feel like you have a big zit in your tummy that needs popping (sorry if too gross sounding but they are just awful feeling)

You know at the end of the day that clinic is where you are at and you have double checked everything so ...breathe. Keep following whatever protocol they have you on. And listen to your body because OHSS will put the breaks on everything. No need to get that far. HUGS

Sorry I gabbed so much. I've been meaning to write back all day...lol Prepping for bedtime. I will catch you later.


----------



## goingforit

FTale said:


> Goingforit: Sorry my last post was so choppy. I was tired and monitoring my daughter and her friend while trying to do my job. I work from home daily and love it but it can get too busy because there is always some thing to 'do' work or home related.
> 
> Honestly I don't think I have any more gut left to feel pain in. I haven't stopped being hopeful but learning my body all these years I 'know' when it doesn't happen before any hpt tells me. But I did have a moment of wanting to toss a bfn against a wall and scream.
> 
> I think I didn't sleep last night because of the Myoinositol I'm taking and my body was gearing up for AF. I was so restless. And yeah, still had 'what if' on my mind a bit. That's gone now. My hubby joined me for a work out to help burn some bad energy off and hopefully make me ready for some good sleep. :)
> 
> Oh, gosh, the clinic I'm going to is new to me and I hope they aren't so business like. My last one was a hoot. I loved the front desk girls the nurse and my doctor. But that was it. Their protocol and place of procedures was horrible. It was so mixed up and the majority of the time it felt like they had more patients to take care of than they could deal with. I waited forever for one IUI to take place because they refused to trigger me. My follies got so big....then they took 3 hours past my appt time to do the IUI and my husbands freshly washed sperm was just sitting some where. I hope the new place have their ducks in order since this will be more than sperm in a tube ;)
> 
> PRICE....YES....it is so expensive! I didn't realize the meds are separate from the procedure. My mouth just drops every time I look at it and wonder how we will pay. Do you have discounts for the meds there? This new place I am going to have programs with discounted meds and IVF cycles but you have to qualify. I just asked my hubby if he was ready to see how much more we could go into debt this year. And he smiled at me and said, 'why not, lets see how far we can push it'...jokester he is. I think we both are done with being afraid of the cost of IVF and just want to see if we can have a baby together. I have a daughter already but he does not have any children. So if the doctors tell me my eggs are no good we will use donor eggs. I want him to be able to look into his own eyes so to speak.
> 
> EEEEKKK....lol..nope. Your description of putting that needle in made me cringe. I'm glad you managed to still do it after the 'blunting'. Oh, just makes me rub myself just thinking about it. I hope the other side fairs better. I think years ago when I first gave myself a trigger I iced my whole stomach area because I didn't want to feel the needle go in. Yeah, that cycle didn't work...lol...
> 
> My appt is on Monday first thing. I plan to type of all the good stuff the new doc needs to know. I don't want to hear the spill about 'this is a uterus and these are fallopian tubes...' Nope. Been there done that, tell me how much weight I need to lose in order to qualify for IVF with them and when can we start after that....LOL..
> 
> So, next Friday or today Friday? I'm not sure what time zone you are in. 48 follies??? Forgive me if you already mentioned but did you take any thing to stimulate them or is that what you are doing now? Or is that your antral count? I'm with you on OHSS. It hurts like a mother. Its right up there with passing a kidney stone for me. Both make you feel like you have a big zit in your tummy that needs popping (sorry if too gross sounding but they are just awful feeling)
> 
> You know at the end of the day that clinic is where you are at and you have double checked everything so ...breathe. Keep following whatever protocol they have you on. And listen to your body because OHSS will put the breaks on everything. No need to get that far. HUGS
> 
> Sorry I gabbed so much. I've been meaning to write back all day...lol Prepping for bedtime. I will catch you later.

FTale - Honestly not gabbing. It's lovely to have someone to talk to! My email notifications don't appear to be working so it's only when I check so somewhat sporadic but I will keep checking in!

Sounds like it was a busy day for you! You must have to be so restrained working from home with such distractions. Did you get much work done?

Awww sorry to hear about your frustraion...if we didn't hold some hope their wouldn't be much hope but I'm pleased you and your hubby had a workout to help. Hopefully you've had a better night? I had an alright night but my lg (17 months) woke at 1230am coughing a lot and let's just say it didn't set me up for the best sleep as I was aware she might need me so only in light sleep. 

Sorry to hear your experience at the last clinic wasn't great. It is a hard enough journey without clinics adding to our stresses/anxieties. I hope you have a better experience. Monday isn't long to wait for your appointment at all. Look forward to hearing all about it. My appointment is Friday the 11th. 

No unfortunately no discounted meds or IVF for us though I'm sure we could if we egg shared but we only got 1 egg by the end (11collected) from our 1st cycle so didn't want to minimalise our chance. Sounds like a good attitude for your husband to have on the journey. That's fantastic that your clinic offer this! So lovely about the egg sharer and your prospective of it all. I would definitely do it if I need it too. Have you had your amh taken already? I hope you soon get your bfp. 

Sorry about the injection description. It was a doddle in comparison this morning. Straight in, easy and no stinging. I think the more I worry the harder it is. I didn't ice it but I do recall icing for one injection last time though I'm not sure if it made it any better and recall stopping it before the end of them. 

Will you be following a diet to lose the weight needed? I was on WW to lose some weight after piling it on after my lg. It was my own fault as I used to meet the other mums for coffee and cake! Breast feeding may help you take in extra calories but not enough for what I was consuming! I imagine it will be nice to start afresh at a new place for you. Our clinic have not really wanted to know about the previous cycle in terms of meds etc. They've just started us as though it is the first. Apart from we fact that we are having ISCI due to the eggs and sperm left for IVF doing nothing on our last cycle. I hope you get a good feel for the clinic. 

My follicles were all natural. Basically because I have PCOS I have high amh (32.3) and lots of follicles. Lots were small but it was on day 9 of my cycle. I've actually just checked my paperwork and it was 62 <10mmm. Last cycle I had lots of follicles think (40+) but only 11 eggs. They don't all have eggs in. 

Your OHSS description did make me chuckle. I literally couldn't keep any water down with mine and ended up in hospital for 3 or 4 days with it. I honestly couldn't avoid it...tried everything but think the trigger just sent me over! This time my cycle is freeze all from the off so just collecting eggs which is all due to risk of OHSS. 

Sorry for the long response! Has taken me hours to write amongst getting up and breakfasted Have a lovely Saturday x


----------



## FTale

I'm in the middle of lunch and a game minecraft with my dd. I will write more later but was just thinking how I just want to harvest my eggs this cycle or next and freeze them until I can do IVF. Oh and my AMH is 3.82 at age 41, its good but not good enough to make babies on my own.

Ok, bbl Hugs!!


----------



## goingforit

Hope you enjoyed minecraft...I have soo much to learn! 

It's such a hard journey but your time will come. That is a good about your amh...fx you will know more on Monday. I am the same age as your husband (to put my amh in more of a context). I forget there is just soo much to consider with each individual. The whole process is incredible...it's amazing what can be done!


----------



## FTale

I'm back. What a day. And let me say that I do not play scary minecraft. We do it in creative mode and just build stuff with monsters walking around that can't hurt us..lol

I know its nice to have some one to talk to. And no I do not get much work done on Fridays. Its a short work day with my company and ..hey, its Friday my mind is on anything but work. I love the down times but it makes me hate laundry and dishes because I'm around them all day. So my hubby made a system for me to do so I can at least keep the dishes clean. The laundry is another story because its downstairs. I have a gimpy knee that does not like stairs. He did buy me huge bags that I can toss down the steps but I gotta carry those beast back up later. ..LOL.

17months?? Oh so darling. But when they get coughs sleep comes way last. Can't stand when they are feeling ill. I slept really well last night btw. 

So, you had her by IVF? Did I miss how? I'm sorry if you already wrote it. I was so excited to join the conversation I skimmed everything and went straight to gabbing. :oops:

Coffee and Cake HAHAH...omg I laughed so hard. That's a happy mix if I ever saw one. I would gain some weight in the name of coffee and cake any day. Nah, no special diet other than eat more whole foods and drink more water. The rest is exercise for me. I like good food but don't always have the appetite to eat. So when I do eat I gain fast because I was told my body holds onto EVERYTHING because it thinks I'm starving it...lol...Working on at least 3 meals a day. Strength training coupled with light aerobics that I make up as I go. I get so bored with videos. I have a treadmill to hop on if I want to work my thighs on incline. It will take me 3 months I imagine if I stick to it hard. Praying I do.

11 collected but only 1 good egg? I'm so sorry. I pray you get lots more this go around. Do you suspect anything in particular as to why only 1 made it? Hmmmm...you got me wondering if my follies are empty too. The sono person always seems to be counting so many and seems like 'wow' for my age I guess. But now that I know there is a chance I've got tons of empty ones, makes sense. Well, IVF is the right way to go then. One more day.

Question for you. Do you continue to get monitored by your IVF doctor once pregnant or do you have to go to see some one else?

Ok, don't laugh but we are still being drowned by minecraft....my husband is home from work and fallen victim too. :lol:


----------



## goingforit

FTale Minecraft

Yes my first daughter was the 1 frozen egg from my previous IVF. The clinic split our eggs/sperm so some went IVF and some ISCI. Of the fertilised eggs, 3 developed to day 3 but only the 1 to day 5. 

I really hope tomorrow goes well for you and you get a clear idea of your journey. 

I am exhausted so off to bed but will reply properly tomorrow x


----------



## FTale

Thank you!!

Hope you sleep well.

I went to church today and prayed for no fear with all 2019 has to bring. Charging in without the doubts of last year weighing me down. Cleaning out my closet and enjoying the burst of energy...lol. I hope it lasts long enough to burn off some arm flab. My daughtet gets a right giggle from watching it wiggle about.

Ok, quick dinner break and back to clothes sortin. I can see the closet floor actually \\:D/


----------



## goingforit

FTale said:


> I'm back. What a day. And let me say that I do not play scary minecraft. We do it in creative mode and just build stuff with monsters walking around that can't hurt us..lol
> 
> I know its nice to have some one to talk to. And no I do not get much work done on Fridays. Its a short work day with my company and ..hey, its Friday my mind is on anything but work. I love the down times but it makes me hate laundry and dishes because I'm around them all day. So my hubby made a system for me to do so I can at least keep the dishes clean. The laundry is another story because its downstairs. I have a gimpy knee that does not like stairs. He did buy me huge bags that I can toss down the steps but I gotta carry those beast back up later. ..LOL.
> 
> 17months?? Oh so darling. But when they get coughs sleep comes way last. Can't stand when they are feeling ill. I slept really well last night btw.
> 
> So, you had her by IVF? Did I miss how? I'm sorry if you already wrote it. I was so excited to join the conversation I skimmed everything and went straight to gabbing. :oops:
> 
> Coffee and Cake HAHAH...omg I laughed so hard. That's a happy mix if I ever saw one. I would gain some weight in the name of coffee and cake any day. Nah, no special diet other than eat more whole foods and drink more water. The rest is exercise for me. I like good food but don't always have the appetite to eat. So when I do eat I gain fast because I was told my body holds onto EVERYTHING because it thinks I'm starving it...lol...Working on at least 3 meals a day. Strength training coupled with light aerobics that I make up as I go. I get so bored with videos. I have a treadmill to hop on if I want to work my thighs on incline. It will take me 3 months I imagine if I stick to it hard. Praying I do.
> 
> 11 collected but only 1 good egg? I'm so sorry. I pray you get lots more this go around. Do you suspect anything in particular as to why only 1 made it? Hmmmm...you got me wondering if my follies are empty too. The sono person always seems to be counting so many and seems like 'wow' for my age I guess. But now that I know there is a chance I've got tons of empty ones, makes sense. Well, IVF is the right way to go then. One more day.
> 
> Question for you. Do you continue to get monitored by your IVF doctor once pregnant or do you have to go to see some one else?
> 
> Ok, don't laugh but we are still being drowned by minecraft....my husband is home from work and fallen victim too. :lol:

Sorry, I was soo tired last night and dreading my cetrotide injection this morning so just needed sleep. 

Good luck with your weight loss..mit sounds as though you know what you need to do so I'm sure you'll be motivated to stick to it. Definitely different to me...I seem to not want to stop eating sometimes (mainly time of the month). 

Please don't worry about your follicles. I have PCOS which creates lots of follicles so a very different situation to you. 

Once pregnant they keep you in their care until the 12 week scan (if I recall accurately) and then you are considered the same as everyone else. I had bleeding in early pregnancy so had 2 scans in that time. 6wks and 8 wks. 

That's good about going to church and feeling like you are going in for a fresh start. I think it helps to try and take each step as it comes. I am trying to do that with this cycle. 

My first cetrotide injection was this morning. I iced the area first and tried to do it slowly but it's still bumpy, red and uncomfortable. At least it's hidden I suppose. Out of sight, out of mind. Maybe when it's not stinging. 

Housework is never ending! I have the pile of ironing to tackle today whilst my little one is sleeping.

Thinking of you and your appointment today xx 

Arianne: sorry to see your signature say a frozen transfer in May. Hope you are okay xx


----------



## FTale

Goingforit: At least you iron!! I only do it if its dress clothing. Other than that my hubby likes his clothes some what wrinkly when he goes to work since he is an electrician and they get all kinds of dirty on his work site. My dd is into stretchy pants mostly with t shirts so not need to iron them...lol. I work from home so you know the story there ;)

Sorry to hear about your shot. I don't know what that is but man I guess in a few months time I'll find out. I have to wait till April to start. Have to chuck some pounds first then they will be able to start with me. I am very motivated and excited to see a new me soon. I will be doing their program of two fresh transfers and unlimited frozen for one price so not bad. Just hoping I don't have to use donor eggs because I think those are a separate cost. But will cross that bridge when I get there.

I hope you had a ok day. I haven't read your journal. I will remind myself to take a peak to get up to date.Till my own treatment starts I'll mostly just be gabbing about what you are doing and if I've been a good girl with weight and all..haha

Sorry if I took over your post. I will try and keep up with anyone else who posts too. Not all about me. #-o


----------



## goingforit

FTale ironing isn't by choice. My husband wears shirts to work and we have a washer dryer where we are renting (we are on an assignment with his work still in UK but 450 miles from home) which I can't seem to work well. The clothes never seem to dry in it! Which means lots of creases and a need to iron :-( 

So pleased you have a plan in place now. A great motivation for you for losing weight too. Good luck! April will soon be here and I have no idea when my transfer will be yet so may end up being near to yours. I think I had 2 bleeds between last time but of course this is a new clinic. Sounds like you have a good programme to follow there. When will they make the decision about your eggs? Sorry I'm not sure how that works .Good luck with it all. 

My 2nd cetrotide injection was much better. I was less shaky which helped! I just feel so tired at the moment and already my stomach is feeling stretched/uncomfortable. 

I have been reading back my first journal to remind myself of the journey. I've asked my husband to try and book off time after egg collection because I was so poorly last time and obviously want him to look after our little girl. We debated how the whole process would affect her beforehand and felt she would be okay and love a sibling if we could give her one. Atm it's estimated on Friday 18th so that would work well with the weekend but of course it can all change depending on what my follicles are doing. Have you read it starts with the egg? I haven't myself as I feel it's too late as I'm already doing it again but many women seem to and say it's great for improving egg quality/quantity. All research based evidence to support it. Not sure if this would be of interest but thought I'd mention it. I am having brazil nuts, pregnacare vitamins, smart water (contains electrolytes) and higher protein. 

Honestly it's lovely to have someone to chat to. When I first joined the site (over 10 years ago) many girls chatted frequently but now it seems like there aren't many who do. Maybe they just don't want to chat with me I probably didn't give the thread the best name either. Especially as my process will take months! 

Looking forward to hearing about your journey over the next few months. You've got this!


----------



## FTale

Actually I think the title is proper. Its why I felt secure in jumping in though I had no idea of when IVF would take place for us. True. When I first started on here had alot of folks to chat with but it died for whatever reason but just having one or two even is more than none. I can only talk to my hubby so much. I have a friend on here who is on break for a bit in the UK but will start up soon again I hope.

Meanwhile, yes, by the time I do an actual transfer we might be doing it at the same time or right around each other. April 8th is when I have to show up thinner and judging by my cycle dates I will be in my fertile time already so they would have to wait till that's over to do cd3 bloods again if they want. It will be a year exactly when since my last RE visit and bloods were taken, so about time. I wouldn't expect to do actual IVF until late May and that's in a perfect world.

Today is the first day of the work out get fit thingy. I was suppose to start yesterday but that when to pot. Figure Jan 8th to April 8th sounds better anyway :lol:

Good go on your shot being not as bad this time around. I hope they stay that way. As for the 'egg' book. Nope. I've heard of it and read online other articles about how it starts with the egg. I've picked up on supplements here and there to take. I guess I have enough time on my hands now to filter through it and see if I'm on the right track.

450miles from home. Ugh. At least have a decent dryer. I'd go bonkers if I didn't. But I hear lots of people in UK just hang their clothes out to dry? I could be wrong. I know if you live in the country here its easier to do. We use to when I was younger but indoors in our back room cause we just didn't own a dryer. Probably why I use to be an iron freak. I'd iron anything. Wouldn't leave the house without a crease. I had to address the issue when I found myself trying to put a crease in some sweatpants. ](*,)

Getting my dd ready for school. Thought it started back yesterday after school holiday but its today. Can you imagine being the only parent with their kid waiting outside the school for it to open? I saw alot of teachers but no other parents. It was when I realized no school buses were out that I had the wrong day. I think they changed it but that's just to make me feel like less of a dope. My dd was super happy for no school. I had to rush her off to daycare for older kids while I did my best to make it to my appt. on time...of which the doc was 20minutes late starting. She for whatever reason thought I was 45 but still that's no reason to stall my appt. had to get back to work. Of course once she saw my real age she perked up and we got down to business. :-s....geesh

Ok, better help her with her shoes. Off to start the day. ttyl


----------



## goingforit

FTale said:


> Actually I think the title is proper. Its why I felt secure in jumping in though I had no idea of when IVF would take place for us. True. When I first started on here had alot of folks to chat with but it died for whatever reason but just having one or two even is more than none. I can only talk to my hubby so much. I have a friend on here who is on break for a bit in the UK but will start up soon again I hope.
> 
> Meanwhile, yes, by the time I do an actual transfer we might be doing it at the same time or right around each other. April 8th is when I have to show up thinner and judging by my cycle dates I will be in my fertile time already so they would have to wait till that's over to do cd3 bloods again if they want. It will be a year exactly when since my last RE visit and bloods were taken, so about time. I wouldn't expect to do actual IVF until late May and that's in a perfect world.
> 
> Today is the first day of the work out get fit thingy. I was suppose to start yesterday but that when to pot. Figure Jan 8th to April 8th sounds better anyway :lol:
> 
> Good go on your shot being not as bad this time around. I hope they stay that way. As for the 'egg' book. Nope. I've heard of it and read online other articles about how it starts with the egg. I've picked up on supplements here and there to take. I guess I have enough time on my hands now to filter through it and see if I'm on the right track.
> 
> 450miles from home. Ugh. At least have a decent dryer. I'd go bonkers if I didn't. But I hear lots of people in UK just hang their clothes out to dry? I could be wrong. I know if you live in the country here its easier to do. We use to when I was younger but indoors in our back room cause we just didn't own a dryer. Probably why I use to be an iron freak. I'd iron anything. Wouldn't leave the house without a crease. I had to address the issue when I found myself trying to put a crease in some sweatpants. ](*,)
> 
> Getting my dd ready for school. Thought it started back yesterday after school holiday but its today. Can you imagine being the only parent with their kid waiting outside the school for it to open? I saw alot of teachers but no other parents. It was when I realized no school buses were out that I had the wrong day. I think they changed it but that's just to make me feel like less of a dope. My dd was super happy for no school. I had to rush her off to daycare for older kids while I did my best to make it to my appt. on time...of which the doc was 20minutes late starting. She for whatever reason thought I was 45 but still that's no reason to stall my appt. had to get back to work. Of course once she saw my real age she perked up and we got down to business. :-s....geesh
> 
> Ok, better help her with her shoes. Off to start the day. ttyl

Thanks. We shall watch this space! I've been on and off a few times throughout my journey. It's tough.

Hope your first day of work out to get fit went well. 

Had to compromise on the dryer as it's not a permanent place to live. Just an annoyance! Managed to get my washing dry on the radiators today! More ironing for later in the week! 

Oh no...sounds like yesterday was an eventful day! Good that you could get her into daycare last minute. Urgh...I hate it when appoinments are running behind. Glad she got the age right in the end and perked up. Sounds like she was busy!

Hope your day went well!


----------



## FTale

Actually, no, she wasnt busy at all..LOL That place was a ghost town. Which is why I was like, 'why she late'. I didnt get seen till 20 past my appt. time. Meh, I did it and now the clock has begun ticking. 

At my church we are fasting. I dont usually fast because well I like to eat. But we decided to fast and not eat out at all for 21 days. Which means I have to cook.:shock: I love to cook for fun but everyday? Its going to be a challenge. Both physically and mentally. 

I vote we all just ramen noodle it...lol

Ugh bedtime comes too soon. Took melatonin to help me a bit.

I hope your shots go well. Question for retrieval, do they put you under or are you awake? I have no idea of how they get to your ovaries either...do tell.


----------



## goingforit

Hmmm...she was obviously doing something! Do you feel better for knowing what your plan is now?

Good luck with the fasting and daily cooking. It is definitely a time thing for me with cooking..I do enjoy it when I've got the time for it. Though it does produce more washing up! Can you explain how long each day you must fast for? Must have to be so disciplined! Good luck

Hope you sleep okay. 

Egg collection they put a cannula in and give you meds to make you very drowsy/fall asleep. Last time I basically remember falling asleep and waking up when it was all done! It is so so clever. They go up inside to get to the ovaries. They were very good at explaining things every step of my previous journey so I am sure it will be the same again!

We've had a busy morning at the local toddler group. It was my turn to set up (I signed up whilst I knew I could commit). Not feeling as tender today so that is positive! X


----------



## FTale

lol...Im still trying to get it together from yesterday. Whenever things are going perfect i should be suspicious. 

Starting off today cautiously. Freezing here. Hope its not where you are. Oh, and good sleep without melatonin!

Thank you for sharing what collection is like. I will post most later as time permits. Busy time of month with my job. I'll get to breathe again Tuesday.


----------



## goingforit

FTale said:


> lol...Im still trying to get it together from yesterday. Whenever things are going perfect i should be suspicious.
> 
> Starting off today cautiously. Freezing here. Hope its not where you are. Oh, and good sleep without melatonin!
> 
> Thank you for sharing what collection is like. I will post most later as time permits. Busy time of month with my job. I'll get to breathe again Tuesday.

I'm intrigued as to where you are!? It was about 8°C today so warm...especially for this time of year! 

Glad all is going well...new year new start! This is your year!! Glad to hear about your sleep. 

I'm sure I'll share my story on hereas I go so you'll get the egh collection ramble all over again! 

First scan tomorrow morning since starting my stimms. Bloods too though I'm not entirely sure what they are for. My husband has come home unwell so I may be going solo yet. I like to be organised so will look at details of trains and walking tonight as I like to be organised. Too manicto drive it for me...I haven't driven in the big cities since moving. They are a bit overwhelming! 

Work sounds interesting; what do you do that gets easier on Tuesday? 

Take care of yourself x


----------



## goingforit

My scan seemed to go well. Check out my journal for today's update. Think all looks to be good. Awaiting a call from the clinic to see what they think.xx


----------



## FTale

goingforit said:


> My scan seemed to go well. Check out my journal for today's update. Think all looks to be good. Awaiting a call from the clinic to see what they think.xx

I checked out your journal. Need to keep mine updated but ptffft.Im still working so maybe Sunday night if I feel clever enough to do so without face smashing onto my keyboard.
Will keep you in my prayers for Tuesday.


----------



## goingforit

FTale said:


> I checked out your journal. Need to keep mine updated but ptffft.Im still working so maybe Sunday night if I feel clever enough to do so without face smashing onto my keyboard.
> Will keep you in my prayers for Tuesday.

Thanks FTale. I am trying to keep it up to date as I have found it so helpful reading back and referring to my previous journal of my journey. It is so easy to forget! 

So last stimm injection was yesterday evening and I've just done the last cetrotide injection so it's just the triggers tonight at 7pm! 

Good luck to anyone else on their journey at the moment x


----------



## goingforit

Triggers done. No further injections for me to administer! Whoop whoop. No alarm set for early tomorrow (I'm sure I'll wake anyhow) now to prep for collection as we have to leave home about 6am to be there on time. My collection is 730am so I imagine we'll be on our way home by 830ish. 
FTale hope all is going well? 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## FTale

Ha!! Didnt see these posts I was so busy. I did reply just now though.

Thinking of you!!! Rest up


----------



## dogmommy

Hello everyone! Ill be starting our second round in Feb. Wishing everyone good luck!

Goingforit i hope EC goes smoothly for you!


----------



## goingforit

dogmommy said:


> Hello everyone! Ill be starting our second round in Feb. Wishing everyone good luck!
> 
> Goingforit i hope EC goes smoothly for you!

Hello Dogmummy, that will soon be here. Do you know what protocol you are following? 

Egg collection went well thanks. They got 27 eggs and will ring later to tell me how many they were able to inject (we have ISCI). I have injections for the next 9 days to reduce the risk of blood clots. 

Now to go home (hour drive) and put my feet up!


----------



## goingforit

I'm so happy! 

Of the 27 eggs, 20 were mature enough to be injected. This morning we had the call to say that 13 have fertilised.

Absolutley made up. Next call is on Friday. I'm feeling a bit tender today but otherwise I think all is okay! 

We've got this!


----------



## dogmommy

Congrats ! What a great number ! Did you do anything special to prepare for EC? Do you know when transfer will be?

We are doing a short antagonist protocol. I responded almost too quickly so they mentioned something about taking bcp before stims. Not positive yet. I go on the 28th for my meds and timeline.


----------



## goingforit

dogmommy said:


> Congrats ! What a great number ! Did you do anything special to prepare for EC? Do you know when transfer will be?
> 
> We are doing a short antagonist protocol. I responded almost too quickly so they mentioned something about taking bcp before stims. Not positive yet. I go on the 28th for my meds and timeline.

Thank you. Only pregnacare and a handful of brazil nuts each day. I have had a high protein diet too actually. We are very lucky to have 13 fertilised. We have our fingers crossed for tomorrow's update. We haven't discussed transfer yet! 

Yes I was on Notherserone this time. Not sure what it does tbh. Not long to wait at all! 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## arianne

Hi Girls! I disappeared for some time haha!
Hey @goingforit that is so amazing how many eggs you got!! My egg retrieval might be next week.. fingers crossed. They checked yesterday and they are still small... My egg retrieval was supposed to be early January!! But things have moved SO slow since the beginning ugh! Which had made me change so many plans. I really hope my egg retrieval is done next week. What was the size of your eggs when they did the retrieval do you know?
Keep me posted on your progress! That is amazing so far!!


----------



## arianne

Also, my clinic told me i can't exercise other than walks... im pretty bummed about it since my wedding is in 4 weeks, and i have a personal trainer that now I have cancelled, also my first dance practices :( 
They said that otherwise my ovaries can twist?? haha! and to not exercise up until 2 weeks after egg retrieval. SO sad because I want to look good in my wedding dress and this isn't helping! lol
@goingforit have you exercised while doing the stimms injections? If so, what type of exercises did you do? Did your doctor tell you anything about it? Not sure if my clinic is too strict and I should just go ahead with my exercises, but also worried i might damage my ovaries, i read that if that happens surgery is needed to fix it


----------



## FTale

goingforit: Hey, I'm stalking you. I hope the morning brings fab news. :dance:

dogmommy: Antagonist cycle? I know I respond really well to Clomid. Is that what happened for you? You produced too many follies? I hope the bcp route works wonders and they don't have to hold off much longer. Feb is right around the corner.:cool:

arianne: Congrats on getting married soon :hugs: love weddings. As for exercising, I know you want to look your best in your dress but not worth twisting your ovaries. I think you could lose them if the blood circ gets cut off. You can still maintain weight with a light diet and control bloat with the type of foods you eat. And while cardio can be very risky, I'd ask about some simple toning moves that don't have you jarring about. :D...you are getting married!!! Well, best wishes for your IVF protocol to pick up. I bet you are so exciting.


----------



## goingforit

Hello Arianne,

Good to see you back and great news that egg collection is soon. Unfortunately I cannot help on the exercise front as I was so uncomfortable during stimms that exercise wasn't considered. I would try and take it easy if you can. 

4 weeks until your wedding...woah...congratulations!! What a busy time for you! Wishing you all the best

I am unsure of the size of my eggs at retrieval. They were from 20mm-5mm on the Friday and then my collection was 4 days later! 

FTale - thank you. It's going to be a long wait for my call as they said late morning to early afternoon. I didn't have the best sleep last night thinking about it. Fx we have one to freeze!!


----------



## FTale

waiting...❤

I'm super tired from watching Lunar Eclipse last nighy...hehehe I'll live though.


----------



## goingforit

5 made it to the freezer!!!!


----------



## FTale

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dance:
​I know you are sooooooo happy!! 5 babies to implant!! Praying all the lil joys stay healthy and thaw out nicely when its time. HUGS


----------



## goingforit

FTale said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :dance:
> ​I know you are sooooooo happy!! 5 babies to implant!! Praying all the lil joys stay healthy and thaw out nicely when its time. HUGS

Thank you! Still in shock. We had just the 1 from our first cycle and now we have 5 possibilities!! Our clinic are strict on only 1 transfer for my situation so all being well we may start the FET end of Feb when I get my first natural bleed.


----------



## FTale

I can understand. Though with my mind set I'm wanting twins so I can have 3 kiddos running about. BUT with my cervix its just not a good idea.

For how long did you say you'd be away from family? I was figuring with a FET you would want some one home with you for a spell. 

Are you nervous at all?


----------



## arianne

Hi girls!!! Love hearing your progress and updates!! @goingforit that is amazing about your 5 embryos! I hope I would get at least one to freeze!

@FTale I also would LOVE twins, but im petite so very worried about complications of having two babies able to fit into my tiny body. I am allowed to transfer up to two embryos though, but not sure if i will or just transfer one.

I went today for my checkup, and need to go again on weds, it seems the retrieval will be Friday. 
I'm starting to feel my ovaries so bloated though, and terrified they will get too big :( they said though the follicles/eggs are still small so need more stimms, but that they are coming along :)

@goingforit How did you feel? is it normal to feel boated in your ovaries, when close to retrieval date? I hope it is :|


----------



## goingforit

FTale - we haven't a clue yet how long we are here. Frustrating but even with transfer in March we may have moved before the birth and home isn't necessarily the next stop! A bit awkward but we can't let that stop us as we know it's not guaranteed to work so we have to just go for it. Obviously my eggs are here now too. They can be moved but would be easier if we tried whilst here.

Arianne - that's what we hoped for too. Do you remember what sizes they are? Try not to worry...They will have room. I was very uncomfortable whilst stimming too. They like to get as many as possible up to 20mm. I am sure I read that they are mature from something like 15mm. Don't quote me but it was a good range. 

Eek...collection on Friday...good luck. Keep us updated!


----------



## FTale

Well, we will be here online for you!! We are everywhere there is wifi/internet..lol

How are you feeling today?

Edited: I am so craving coffee with creamer...ugh. AND I accidently consumed over 28gm of fiber this morning. Can we say diverticulitis uproar...ooooh bad move but I love my raisin bran....(sniff)


----------



## FTale

Arianne: How are you doing today? I forgot to mention that because of my age more embies would be implanted. Now that's saying I don't pay for pgs testing which is looking to be a horrendous amount. I'm pretty much for sure at this point I won't. We will be in enough debt as it is after all is said an done.

I'm sitting here at 6dpo hoping I'm pregnant so I don't have to worry about how much IVF cost..lol. That and I want to see a bfp :oops:

Ok, off to relax before I start making dinner.


----------



## arianne

I went today and not quite ready yet, i need to go again tomorrow. So now it seems retrieval might be Saturday.

Dr said she expects 1-2 embryos sigh! 
I hope they can survive the freezing process to wait for me when im back for my wedding haha. 
Because of this the Dr. didn't recommend i do the PGT-A, and to just let my body do the testing. Instead to put that money to another IVF cycle if needed (knock on wood!). 

@FTale any new symptoms?! Soon you will be able to test and hope you get your bfp!


----------



## FTale

Arianne: Don't you fret. My friends docs didn't like hers' and she just gave birth to her. She made it just fine, early but she is here with us and the docs didn't like her as an egg....pfft. We will be praying for their safety. HUGS...freezing seems to be good for IVF from what I have read and seen.

I am just sitting here at 7dpo not knowing anything. My body is playing all sides of the fence. I've learned to expect bfn but be ready to celebrate a bfp in a heartbeat. The only thing really bugging me this cycle is my intestines...lol. They have been grumpy the whole while. It could be due to all the exercise though. I will find out this weekend when I test early like the patient person I am. :lol:


----------



## dogmommy

Goingforit congratulations! 5 is an amazing number!! I cant wait for your FET! 

Arianne exciting times! Congratulations on your upcoming wedding. Good luck on egg collection. Im praying for a great number for you! 

Ftale im hoping that you get your BFP and you can avoid IVF. I didnt have too many follies but i think the size of the leading one got too big too fast. I did respond well to clomid too. RE is changing around some of my meds so hopefully that helps the follicles to grow steadily together. 

Im CD 13 so ovulation should be sometime very soon! Its our last shot before IVF.


----------



## FTale

Thank you dogmommy (cuties!!) I'm hoping so.

Will you be doing IUI or just natural with trigger? I had the issue with Clomid too. I think one cycle I had 9. And they were getting so big but the new RE wouldn't let me trigger because of a reaction I had to the prometrium but thought it was the trigger. Just short of breath which I didn't know at the time prometrium could mess with your lungs. It was my first time so I thought it was the trigger...lol..anyway can you tell I'm still heated over it? haha

But please keep us posted on what happens next. I hope this is it for you too!! I've got all year to try an drop weight and catch an egg on my own because they will work with me up until 43 or 44 I believe.


----------



## FTale

Hey :D

How is everyone doing? Just wanted to catch you up on me not getting a bfp this cycle..lol I'm still hopeful to skip IVF but not gonna let no bfn (all 3) stop me from having a glimmer of hope for 'some day'. Plus this coffee is soooooo good..hahah I needed it too.

I have lots to do today and this weekend so I may not be on here as much but I'm thinking of you all. HUGS


----------



## goingforit

Hello, 

FTale sorry to hear that...keep up your hard work and I hope that will pay off soon! 

DogMummy thank you. Fx for this final cycle before IVF. I hope you are making the most of it!!

Arianne have you had egg collection yet? Have everything crossed for you! It really does only take one so please try and stay postive. Is there no chance of you having one back in this cycle? 

I am still waiting for my bleed before I can ring the clinic to discuss our FET. It's been 11 days since collection so expecting it any day now! We then have to wait a natural cycle but have the consents forms to fill in and still want to find out more about a natural FET. 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## arianne

Hi girls! Hope you all are doing well!
I have a question, do you know what is the difference if an embryo gets frozen (day 3), rather than a blastocyst? (day 5)

My doctor told me that if he sees that my embryos might not make it to be frozen that he might have to transfer them now. Which was a shock for me that he decides without even asking me! haha, it is definitely not an option for me, so i declined. But I am wondering if instead they could just freeze them earlier, if they don't think they will make it to day 5.

Have you all froze yours at day 5? or heard what is the difference?


----------



## goingforit

arianne said:


> Hi girls! Hope you all are doing well!
> I have a question, do you know what is the difference if an embryo gets frozen (day 3), rather than a blastocyst? (day 5)
> 
> My doctor told me that if he sees that my embryos might not make it to be frozen that he might have to transfer them now. Which was a shock for me that he decides without even asking me! haha, it is definitely not an option for me, so i declined. But I am wondering if instead they could just freeze them earlier, if they don't think they will make it to day 5.
> 
> Have you all froze yours at day 5? or heard what is the difference?

Hi Arianne,

Unfortunately they only freeze top graded blastocyst at day 5 as they have to go through a lot with the thawing process so I suppose it's because they have a better chance of survival. I had to have 1 blasto discarded as it was not good enough for freezing. 

I've never heard of a day 3 freeze but know some clinics freeze on day 1. Is it a definite no to having them in early? They say that they have the best chance in their natural environment if they don't appear to be developing as well as expected. 

Really hope collection went well? How many eggs did you get? Sending positive vibes to those eggs! Really hope you get something to freeze xx


----------



## arianne

Thank you @goingforit 
I got 5 eggs, and today they called me saying 3 fertilized. So i have 3 embryos. They will call me on day 3 to let me know how they are doing... I asked if they could freeze it if they see they won't make it. In the end she said they would, but actually what you are saying makes sense, they would need to be strong to survive the thawing process, so I don't think i would freeze them if they don't think they will make it, what would be the point


----------



## goingforit

arianne said:


> Thank you @goingforit
> I got 5 eggs, and today they called me saying 3 fertilized. So i have 3 embryos. They will call me on day 3 to let me know how they are doing... I asked if they could freeze it if they see they won't make it. In the end she said they would, but actually what you are saying makes sense, they would need to be strong to survive the thawing process, so I don't think i would freeze them if they don't think they will make it, what would be the point

Awww that's great news. I have everything crossed for your 3 embryos! It will feel like a long wait for the next call. How are you feeling? 

Pretty gross but my bleed arrived on Saturday and is horrendously heavy! I really hope it doesn't last too long. We have booked ourselves a last minute holiday so won't be on here much from Thursday. I will be keen to catch up on updates on return! Called my clinic today and they were supposed to ring back but maybe tomorrow!


----------



## goingforit

Arianne I don't think they would freeze it for you if they didn't think it would survive. Fx for you! How are the wedding plans coming along?!


----------



## FTale

Arianne: I'm sorry I couldn' t be much help not having gone through it but goingforit seems to have the scoop on it. HUGS..I hope your lil bubs make it. Really made me think about frozen or fresh for myself later on. Hadn't put much thought into it.

Goingforit: Poo....hate when af is all yuck. I always have to plan vacations around it if I can. I hope you are doing ok and it goes away to nothing by the time thursday is here. I myself am planning on a visit from her at any hour. I'm all stocked up and ready this time.
Been a crazy work morning that I'm calling a day to. I'm feeling too crudy to care.

For now cuddled up with my lil one waiting for my hubby to get home. HUGS


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies,

Hope it's ok to join.

Little about myself.

30 this week! Partner is 37 
I have pcos and endo, we did ivf in August 2015 
3 x frosties 

1 x transferred and I had a chemical
Then in January 2016 we did a transfer with my last 2 embies 1 took and I have a 2yr old now.

Fast forward to now
September 2018 - 41 frozen embryos due to pcos and over stimulating. But no OHSS due to the trigger I had. Was just very very sore the next couple days. 

1 x transferred in October and sadly miscarried at almost 8 weeks.

And finally yesterday 31st Jan we transferred 2 x 5 day blasts. In the TWW hoping it goes quickly.

Good luck and baby dust to all xx


----------



## dogmommy

Arianne how did your embroys do?? I hope they froze 3! My dr said if by day 2 mine arent doing that well, we will do a fresh day 3 transfer bc the best environment is my uterus!

Congrats MissCassie on being PUPO!! 

Ftale and goingforit sorry about AF! 

Im 8 dpo on my last cycle before IVF. Going to take a hpt in the morning. If its negative i will order all the meds! Stimmimg starts on the 16th.


----------



## FTale

Fx Dogmommy!


----------



## arianne

Hey girls!! 
Thanks for asking *@dogmommy! *
They froze 2 at day 5. But said their quality was not that good :( I am not sure what that really means, as if it is not, then why freeze something like that. But ill have an appt with the doctor next week to ask about it.

How did your hpt go?

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## goingforit

MissCassie....hello and welcome!

Congratulations on your 2 year old. 41 embryos is an amazing number. Did they freeze them on day 1 or is that the number that made it to day 5? Amazing! 

Sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I can't even begin to comprehend just how challenging that must be. 

Congratulations on being PUPO...how are you feeling? Wishing you all the best! 

DogMummy did you test?! Don't keep us in suspense. 

Arianne that is great they froze 2. Honestly I've read a lot about varying qualities being a success so try to stay positive...we have everything crossed for you! Now you must be so close to your weddding day...can't wait to hear all about it! 

FTale...how is your new regime going? 

I am at the last full day of my holiday in Lanzarote...fully intend to enjoy the sunshine today. My husband and I have had lots of sex...I've never fallen naturally but practise makes perfect and all that jazz. After our IVF meds last month you just never know. My appointment with the clinic is Friday at 930am where we will discuss our FET. I'll probably be rather tired as we don't land until 935pm on Thursday and my daughter tends not to fall asleep on me so it will be a long flight!

Wishing everyone all the best!


----------



## MissCassie

goingforit said:


> MissCassie....hello and welcome!
> 
> Congratulations on your 2 year old. 41 embryos is an amazing number. Did they freeze them on day 1 or is that the number that made it to day 5? Amazing!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I can't even begin to comprehend just how challenging that must be.
> 
> Congratulations on being PUPO...how are you feeling? Wishing you all the best!

Thank you for the welcome :)

We have 38 x 5 day blasts 

I am still shocked with how many we have it really is just a crazy amount and I wasn't expecting so many. 

Once we are done and completed our family we are looking into Embryo Donation and donating to families who can't have children of their own.

Hope you enjoyed your holiday and it's exciting to be booking in a FET. Hopefully you get your BFP real soon


----------



## FTale

Misscassie: That is an amazing number. Not sure how I missed it but I haven't been on the boards as much lately. FX that all goes well with the lil ones....wow.. Hugs

Arianne: I don't know why I thought you were doing a fresh transfer. Some eggs do not look good but that doesn't mean they won't make it. Will be praying for them though. Don't lose hope

Goingforit: Hey, yeah, nope. My condition has made me stop everything except eating right. I won't know until 2 more weeks what is wrong. I will let you know once I do but it has to do with my immune system. Have a super safe flight back from holiday land..lol lucky duck.

Dogmommy: Any news? HUGS


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone. Popping over here! I'm 2 weeks out from an FET with an embryo we created 5 years ago, crazy! I'm so excited and can't wait! 14 days, eek! The meds are making me SO HORMONAL, I'm not sleeping and I'm soaking my bed every night with these crazy night sweats. Anyone else getting the night sweats? I don't remember all of these sleep issues with my fresh IVF cycles, but it was 5 years ago. I am supposed to start the progesterone oil injections in 7 days and I'm dreading it. Did any of you use the suppositories instead of the shots? I'm considering changing my protocol out of fear :|

MissCassie - been thinking of you, you must be 6 or 7 days out now.

Arianne - I think my 14 day count down is also your wedding count down, right? HA, you must be getting excited!

Hi to dogmommy and Ftale and Goingforit and everyone else too! <3


----------



## goingforit

MissCassie that is amazing news and such a lovely thing to do afterwards too! 

When is your test date? I was really bad and tested a lot in the run up to test day on my last cycle. I think I'm a pee on the stick addict despite the countless blanks in the past. 

FTale so sorry to hear that. Hopefully you are now taking it easy and being kind to yourself. I have everything crossed for you and some positive news. 

W8ing4ours welcome! Is the transfer in 2 weeks? I start my FET cycle in about 2 weeks time but am doing a natural cycle. Just awaiting my next bleed. 

Hope the nights are getting easier for you. The meds can affect you in so many ways. My first FET was medicated and I used suppositories...I remember laying down for 30mins every morning and evening with them! Good luck with whatever you choose.

Our appointment on Friday seemed like a real waste of time tbh. It was just FET consent paperwork which I feel that we should have done with our original consenting as we were a freeze all cycle so we would have to do this anyhow! Starting on our next bleed and going for a natural cycle. The holiday was amazing...back safely and just a bit of ironing left to finish off the washing from it all. 

Thinking of you all and hoping things are going well.


----------



## FTale

Ahh, sorry to hear that. Would have been grand if they could have started the FET already. FX for your natural cycle. Hoping you wont need the FET. Hugs

I am relaxing and being as normal a I can. Only doing reg vitamins, magnesium and coq10. Body, kidney and heart...lol I think thats enough for me.

Hope the laundry is all done. Im still washing/drying and dreading folding.

Better get back to it. 

FX to everyone


----------



## Nima

Hey ladies I am reading you and rooting for you all.
Thought I'd get out of the shadow and let you know I'm here... I am in the tww now and will have one more Letrozole cycle before moving on to ivf. So kind of getting ready for the journey and still hoping for a surprise this month or the next one. 
Good luck!


----------



## goingforit

Hello Nima, welcome to the group. Fx for your Letrozole cycle. Will you be testing or just waiting to see if AF arrives? 

FTale...have to have a complete natural cycle between the fresh part and the frozen because they want your body to get back to normal. I don't feel very normal atm though. Just totally exhausted...seems strange to have returned from my holiday feeling like this but I am linking it to the meds for now and hoping it soon goes. It comes in waves but I've never felt so drained in my life. 

Finished the last of the ironing yesterday so now all back to normal! Sounds great about your supplements. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay? Xx


----------



## Nima

goingforit said:


> Hello Nima, welcome to the group. Fx for your Letrozole cycle. Will you be testing or just waiting to see if AF arrives?
> 
> FTale...have to have a complete natural cycle between the fresh part and the frozen because they want your body to get back to normal. I don't feel very normal atm though. Just totally exhausted...seems strange to have returned from my holiday feeling like this but I am linking it to the meds for now and hoping it soon goes. It comes in waves but I've never felt so drained in my life.
> 
> Finished the last of the ironing yesterday so now all back to normal! Sounds great about your supplements.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay? Xx

Oh sorry you feel so exhausted, sounds like a struggle. And respect for the ironing! I think I haven't ironed in years, I'm not even sure if I still have an iron... that's how elegant I am lol... 

I will have to test since I'm also on progesterone and it will likely keep af away regardless of pregnancy. But still almost a week till I test,I suck at waiting.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi Nima, welcome! Hoping you get good news in a week! It's hard to wait, I suck at waiting too! My FET is in 8 days, and I already cant wait to find out if it worked! Hope everyone is well tonight <3


----------



## dogmommy

W8ing 8 days will fly by!! 

Good luck Nima!

Goingforit Yay for another upcoming FET. 

Hi FTale!!

Misscassie any news? Hoping for a sticky bean for you. What an amazing gift you are doing. 

Afm i did take that hpt and it was positive. So i didnt order my IVF meds. We were over the moon. We went to RE office and had Betas and progesterone tested. And we found out it was a chemical :( so now our cycle got pushed back. And we are debating trying on our own or going forward with the IVF next month.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Oh dogmommy! ☹️ That’s so hard! So sorry to hear of the chemical pregnancy. I can understand wondering if you should try on your own another couple months. Good luck with whatever you choose. This thread is quiet lately, hoping that everyone is doing ok, quiet sometimes means bad news, I’m sending positive thoughts to everyone.

I started my PIO shots yesterday, first one was awful, today’s wasn’t so bad. My lining was 6.7 on Thursday, so my transfer is a go, set for Thursday morning. 4 days!


----------



## Nima

@dogmommy that is so sad, I'm so sorry to hear that. HUGS. 
@W8ing4ours I'm excited for you for the transfer and cross my fingers for it to be a sticky one! 

Afm I'm 11 dpo and bfn, will do a blood test in 2 days so that I know I can stop progesterone and let af come. When do you normally test? I don't want to test too early and don't want to wait too long...


----------



## FTale

dogmommy: I'm so sorry! and I understand your dilemna. I'm still hoping it happen without IVF.And you are proof positive that it can. Just really think on it and go with what your hearts tell you.

Nima: Sorry about the bfn. What test did you use? 14dpo is when you do a blood test by RE standards. HUGS

W8: FX for your transfer. Are you doing trigger at all? I know some women do hcg to help with implantation. Just curious.

Misscass: Any news? FX

Arianne: How are you doing?

Goingforit: Do you know anymore on when you will transfer?


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for being so absent. Had alot of going on.

I had my Beta on the 11th Feb

11dp5dt - 136
13dp5dt - 249
15dp5dt - 557

So it's was slow to get going but my tests have been getting stronger and stronger. I did a digi and frer today and got 3+ so I'm assuming everything is progressing nicely now.

I have a follow up with my fs on Thursday so I'm going to ask for a scan to see what's going on in there


----------



## Nima

@MissCassie congratulations! Looks good!


----------



## FTale

Very good news, MissCassie!!!:wohoo:FX your lil bub!!! And you of course. Hope you are doing all you can do to keep calm. An hour of meditation anything. Be good to yourself. And please keep us posted. BIG hugs


----------



## goingforit

MissCassie that's great news! Really hope all works out well and the baby continues to progress. 

DogMummy sorry to hear your news. That must be so tough. I'm sure you will end up making the right decision for yourself. Best of luck whatever you decide. 

W8ing4ours not much longer now and not many more jabs. I hope they are getting easier for you. 

Nima sorry to hear about the bfn. They never get any easier to see in my experience. Hopefully you'll know for sure tomorrow. I am a testaholic and tested 5 days past 5 day transfer last time. So about 10/11 days past ovulation 

FTale how are you feeling now? 

Arianne hope you are okay?

I've been testing this cycle in the hope that the IVF may have helped my body but nothing to report. My period should arrive at the weekend and then I can call the clinic next week to book in my first blood test. Having my thyroid rechecked next week too. Last time it was 0.04 but my doc said that's too far the other way (not for IVF, just my health) so needed a close eye. 

Sending positive vibes to everyone on their journey xx


----------



## pamg

Hi hope you don't mind me following you on your journeys, I've just been having a read through you posts and found it really helpful.
I've been TTC#2 for nearly 2 years & have secondary infitility. After all my tests I finally saw a consultant yesterday & he said ivf wil be our only option. Its a lot to take in & think about. 
He said if I did decide to go ahead it would work out about 3 months from being referred to egg collection,I need to decide pretty soon too as I have low ovarian reserve.


----------



## goingforit

Welcome pamg!

Sorry to hear about your secondary infertility. It must all feel a bit overwhelming at the moment. If you have any questions please just ask us...I can't promise we know any answers but we might! For my hubby and I, when thinking about number 2 (first was also IVF), we decided that we would ideally like a sibling for our child and we didn't at least give it shot then we think we would have later regretted it. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## FTale

I'm doing ok. Just getting through a cycle without any meds. I'm still trying not to use any progesterone to make this cycle last 14dpo. I'm 8dpo today but feel AF trying to poke in.

Can't wait to see some IVF babies in here. I don't personally think I am going to make it to April being ready for IVF to start. I just can't seem to drop the weight as fast. There is still time but don't want to stress over it. I've got the whole year and need to let go of a short time frame.

I'm here to offer you amazing ladies support. I think its so wonderful that we even have IVF to help achieve making a familiar. So awesome. :D


----------



## Nima

FTale said:


> I'm doing ok. Just getting through a cycle without any meds. I'm still trying not to use any progesterone to make this cycle last 14dpo. I'm 8dpo today but feel AF trying to poke in.
> 
> Can't wait to see some IVF babies in here. I don't personally think I am going to make it to April being ready for IVF to start. I just can't seem to drop the weight as fast. There is still time but don't want to stress over it. I've got the whole year and need to let go of a short time frame.
> 
> I'm here to offer you amazing ladies support. I think its so wonderful that we even have IVF to help achieve making a familiar. So awesome. :D

Thank you for this positivity boost! I needed it after a negative blood test today. 
Waiting for the new cycle to start, getting ready to do my best again


----------



## Nima

pamg said:


> Hi hope you don't mind me following you on your journeys, I've just been having a read through you posts and found it really helpful.
> I've been TTC#2 for nearly 2 years & have secondary infitility. After all my tests I finally saw a consultant yesterday & he said ivf wil be our only option. Its a lot to take in & think about.
> He said if I did decide to go ahead it would work out about 3 months from being referred to egg collection,I need to decide pretty soon too as I have low ovarian reserve.

I'm sorry you have to deal with this. It does sound like a lot. I hope your way is shorter than you may think right now. Good luck !


----------



## FTale

Nima: HUGS, I'm sorry but majorly happy you are not giving up. I'm not. I pictured my dd helping me take care of our future rainbow baby and it just made me smile so big. 

Will be here to cheer you on. Keep us in the loop on how it goes. I know its a bit of a process but you are not alone. HUGS


----------



## Nima

FTale said:


> Nima: HUGS, I'm sorry but majorly happy you are not giving up. I'm not. I pictured my dd helping me take care of our future rainbow baby and it just made me smile so big.
> 
> Will be here to cheer you on. Keep us in the loop on how it goes. I know its a bit of a process but you are not alone. HUGS

You are the best! <3


----------



## Nima

I went to buy letrozole in the pharmacy and it was a huge perspective reminder. The pharmacist looked at me so sad and asked if I just started the treatment. Me, full of self pity, said yes. Then she saw it's only for 5 days a month and asked why, when I explained that it was off label for fertility treatment she was so relieved and told me she's so happy I don't have breast cancer. Well, me too... I'm healthy and fit and I'm buying a medicine out of perfect health .I am lucky.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Welcome pamg! Blessings on your journey, IVF is a hard route to accept but has made so many of us mothers where we otherwise wouldn’t have been, I hope it can work for you too. 

Miss Cassie what wonderful news! So happy for you!!

Goingforit, I’ve had all sorts of thyroid issues too, on a pretty high dose of levothyroxin, seems to be under control now, good luck getting it sorted. 

Fingers crossed fttale, you just never know when your miracle will happen

Hugs Nima, sorry to hear of your bfn ☹️ 

I had my transfer 6 hours ago! I’m consumed with every twinge in my body, trying to not breath too hard for real though! I’m so excited and happy and scared. The doctor said the embryo “woke up” perfectly and looked beautiful! I’m just so happy to have the embryo back inside my body, we made it 5 years ago I can’t tell you all how many dreams I’ve had about leaving my baby in a freezer (I know it’s crazy!☹️) so I have an incredible sense of peace today. Hope everyone is having a good night!


----------



## Nima

W8ing4ours said:


> Welcome pamg! Blessings on your journey, IVF is a hard route to accept but has made so many of us mothers where we otherwise wouldn’t have been, I hope it can work for you too.
> 
> Miss Cassie what wonderful news! So happy for you!!
> 
> Goingforit, I’ve had all sorts of thyroid issues too, on a pretty high dose of levothyroxin, seems to be under control now, good luck getting it sorted.
> 
> Fingers crossed fttale, you just never know when your miracle will happen
> 
> Hugs Nima, sorry to hear of your bfn ☹️
> 
> I had my transfer 6 hours ago! I’m consumed with every twinge in my body, trying to not breath too hard for real though! I’m so excited and happy and scared. The doctor said the embryo “woke up” perfectly and looked beautiful! I’m just so happy to have the embryo back inside my body, we made it 5 years ago I can’t tell you all how many dreams I’ve had about leaving my baby in a freezer (I know it’s crazy!☹️) so I have an incredible sense of peace today. Hope everyone is having a good night!

So exciting! Fx!!


----------



## goingforit

Nima I'm so sorry to read your news. Fx for your next cycle. It's such a rollercoaster. 

FTale ...yes take off that pressure off and you will get there. You've had obstacles and I am pleased to hear they haven't stopped you from being positive. 

W8ING4OURS congratulations on being PUPO! Glad all went well. 

My period hasn't arrived yet so it's still a waiting game here!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi everyone! This 2ww (technically it’s only been 4 days ) is killing me! I go between being sure I’m pregnant to being sure I’m not. This wait feels different than with my fresh cycles. I’ve been staring at a photo of this embryo for 5 years. I’m trying to be positive and for the most part I am, 4 days down... my beta isn’t until Monday! But I have 3 FRER tests that I plan on taking tomorrow, Wednesday, and Thursday. 

I just don’t really have any symptoms...


----------



## goingforit

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi everyone! This 2ww (technically it’s only been 4 days ) is killing me! I go between being sure I’m pregnant to being sure I’m not. This wait feels different than with my fresh cycles. I’ve been staring at a photo of this embryo for 5 years. I’m trying to be positive and for the most part I am, 4 days down... my beta isn’t until Monday! But I have 3 FRER tests that I plan on taking tomorrow, Wednesday, and Thursday.
> 
> I just don’t really have any symptoms...

W8ing4ours I totally understand how you feel. If it helps, on my previous IVF I didn't feel pregnant for a while. Good luck with your tests ..I am so weak. Need to buy some FRERS in ready.

My first blood test is on March 6th...eek. Feels so unusual waiting for my natural cycle compared to my last FET.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Well, tbh, I did take one today too. It’s stark white, but I don’t know how many people get a positive at 4dp5dt, although I see you did goingfotit! I’ve been rotating the test in all directions, squinting, holding it by the window, etc etc, and there is nothing there for sure. I know I didn’t get a bfp with my son until day 6 and it was so light no one saw it but me. Anyhow, tomorrow is 5dp5dt


----------



## W8ing4ours

goingforit said:


> W8ing4ours I totally understand how you feel. If it helps, on my previous IVF I didn't feel pregnant for a while. Good luck with your tests ..I am so weak. Need to buy some FRERS in ready.
> 
> My first blood test is on March 6th...eek. Feels so unusual waiting for my natural cycle compared to my last FET.

March 6th will be here before you know it!!


----------



## goingforit

W8ing4ours eek....another test addict?! It is still really early days and I've been reading on another forum that they can come late. I suppose it just depends on when implantation happens. I had the bleed last time the day after transfer so think it happened quickly for me. Good luck! 

Was your FET a natural cycle? It'll be day 10 by first blood test so will just have to see where we go from there. My cycle vary from 26-30days so not sure when I'll ovulate but assuming the embryo should be back on board the following week sometime


----------



## W8ing4ours

Goingforit, ugh, I think I am a POS addict. I didn’t even test with my first IVF, and the second IVF I waited until 6dp5dt.im technically on day 4 until noon, so it’s way too early by almost all standards. I’m all over the place today, which is EXACTLY why they tell you not to test early. I know the accuracy is 0% today, but my heart is in it. I need to step away from the tests! 

My FET was natural, sort of. We didn’t use BCPs, so followed by natural cycle, but I did have Lupron injections to stop myself from ovulating until I had several days of PIO injections. How many embryos are you transferring?


----------



## goingforit

W8ing4ours said:


> Goingforit, ugh, I think I am a POS addict. I didn’t even test with my first IVF, and the second IVF I waited until 6dp5dt.im technically on day 4 until noon, so it’s way too early by almost all standards. I’m all over the place today, which is EXACTLY why they tell you not to test early. I know the accuracy is 0% today, but my heart is in it. I need to step away from the tests!
> 
> My FET was natural, sort of. We didn’t use BCPs, so followed by natural cycle, but I did have Lupron injections to stop myself from ovulating until I had several days of PIO injections. How many embryos are you transferring?

I can relate to POS addictions. I ordered tests today! I have internet cheapies already but wanted some FRER. Unfortunately I think the 2ww is hard whether you test or not. I suppose it's the pressure of everything coming together.

Ah okay, my natural is just an Ovitrelle shot I believe. I will just be transferring 1 embryo. Bit excited now to get started again but I'm sure once it's onboard I'll be anxious as to what is going on. 

Wishing you the best of luck. Does your clinic do bloods on OTD?


----------



## W8ing4ours

I have a blood test scheduled for Monday. It will be brutal to go through if I don't get a positive before then. Wonder if I can go straight into another FET cycle if this one doesn't work, or if I have to wait a month to start again? 

I can't believe that MOST women have sex with their husbands to get a baby?! [-( :roll:


----------



## goingforit

W8ing4ours said:


> I have a blood test scheduled for Monday. It will be brutal to go through if I don't get a positive before then. Wonder if I can go straight into another FET cycle if this one doesn't work, or if I have to wait a month to start again?
> 
> I can't believe that MOST women have sex with their husbands to get a baby?! [-( :roll:

Awwww....big hugs! Not much longer to wait but I can understand how brutal it will feel. It's so tough...your 5dp5dt now? There is still time to see a change! I think as it's natural you possibly can but I've no real experience of this I'm afraid. Wait til you know your outcome. .it's still early days 

If only sex worked for us. Still didn't stop me testing last month though....just incase!


----------



## goingforit

Just an update to say my doctor has called me back in to discuss my thyroid bloods. Have an appointment on Monday. My previous tests showed I had a slightly overactive thyroid so she asked me to book in repeat bloods for the end of January. Bit nervous about what this could mean for our FET but I shall have to wait and see. 

Hope everyone is okay xxx


----------



## W8ing4ours

Goingforit, good luck Monday! Hopefully they just want to make a small adjustment, or maybe your numbers are perfect now! :)

I think I'm out this cycle. today is 8dp5dt and my test this morning was negative. I called my clinic yesterday begging for an early blood test, but my doctor is a stickler for protocol, and since my test is "technically" due tomorrow (when they are closed) I have to wait until Monday. I dont see the point in testing, when clearly I am not pregnant. ugh. My take away from this cycle is why you shouldn't test early. Days 3, 4, 5, its so exciting, the idea of getting a positive at the first available second! But when it doesn't work, there's no end to the testing. You have to keep going, keep trying, waiting, hoping, and you are let down every.single.time. The last day or so has been brutal. I don't mean to be dramatic, I have two beautiful children, I. am. so. thankful. Its just so much to go through, I stared at a picture of that embryo for 5 years, and I cant believe its really gone now :(

On a lighter note, when we went into this cycle we thought we only had one embryo left, and we learned we actually had 3. So, we are going to move directly into the next cycle. Hoping I dont have to take a month off.

Hope everyone is doing ok today <3


----------



## goingforit

W8ing4ours said:


> Goingforit, good luck Monday! Hopefully they just want to make a small adjustment, or maybe your numbers are perfect now! :)
> 
> I think I'm out this cycle. today is 8dp5dt and my test this morning was negative. I called my clinic yesterday begging for an early blood test, but my doctor is a stickler for protocol, and since my test is "technically" due tomorrow (when they are closed) I have to wait until Monday. I dont see the point in testing, when clearly I am not pregnant. ugh. My take away from this cycle is why you shouldn't test early. Days 3, 4, 5, its so exciting, the idea of getting a positive at the first available second! But when it doesn't work, there's no end to the testing. You have to keep going, keep trying, waiting, hoping, and you are let down every.single.time. The last day or so has been brutal. I don't mean to be dramatic, I have two beautiful children, I. am. so. thankful. Its just so much to go through, I stared at a picture of that embryo for 5 years, and I cant believe its really gone now :(
> 
> On a lighter note, when we went into this cycle we thought we only had one embryo left, and we learned we actually had 3. So, we are going to move directly into the next cycle. Hoping I dont have to take a month off.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today <3

Thank you...hopefully it will be something and nothing. 

So sorry to read that it hasn't worked and that they wouldn't let you have your bloods early. I can totally understand where you are coming from with regards to the testing. I have been debating what I'll do after transfer but after reading this I'll try and wait it out. Sending hugs. It is such an emotional journey. 

Wishing you all the best with the next cycle. Hopefully they will let you go straight into it.


----------



## FTale

W8ing HUGS...I've been following and am so sorry it didn't work. I know the excitement of looking at that test and hoping. I am very happy you had more embryos waiting for you. And got everything crossed you next cycle baby sticks.

NIMA: Hugs...how are you doing? What are your next steps?

Goingforit: Prayers for Monday. Really rooting for you to be alright and to get to do your transfer soon.

Hope I didn't forget anyone..Hugs.

Sorry I haven't been very active. But you all are in my thoughts. Work has been very heavy and thankful for it. Still trying naturally contemplating trying the last of my Clomid this month. But my body is clean and last cycle I owed later and had a 14 day lp which was nice because I did it without progesterone. I will let you all know what I end up doing.


----------



## goingforit

Miss Cassie I am so sorry to read your signature. Sending you the biggest hug! We will be here for you when you want to talk. 

DogMummy how are things going with you? Did you order the meds? 

Pamg - did you make any decisions? 

W8ing4ours - hope your appointment went well on Monday. What are your next steps? 

Nima - how are you doing? 

FTale - that is great news about your cycle! Sounds like you are rather busy. Fx if you opt for Clomid it will work for you. You just never know! 

Arianne - have you had the wedding now? Congratulations if so! I have a feeling you were taking a break for a few months actually due to Honeymoon? If so, I hope you are enjoying yourself. 

Hope I haven't missed anyone - it is easily done as I usually use my phone so please don't be offended. 

I had my docs re my thyroid today and tbh I am just confused :-/ The doctor was confused! My TSH is 0.25 (low) and my Free thyroxine is now 11 (low) Before TSH was 0.03(low) and thyroxine 25 (high). My doctor said she wonders if the IVF has caused the shift and wants me back in 3 months for repeat bloods. As far as she is concerned my cycle can continue but she told me to share the results with the clinic on Wednesday to see what they advise. I think they only worry if the TSH is over 2.5 so I am not sure they will be concerned either. First blood test for my natural FET is Wednesday morning! 

Baby dust to all


----------



## pamg

I haven't made a decision as yet. I had my price plan emailed over a few days ago it seems so much money. I've made another appt with the consultant too but its not until April. I have a short luteal phase of around 9 days & I've been thinking for a few months now if progesterone might help I'd rather try that for a couple of months to rule it out first if I can.


----------



## MissCassie

Hi everyone.

Just letting you know. That I have had a miscarriage. I went on for a scan at 5+5 and we could see 2 Sacs. So both embryos which we put back had taken. However that night I started bleeding really bad and quite heavily. I went to an early pregnancy assessment centre and they confirmed that I had miscarried 1 of the sacs. Went back for a scan at 6+5 to be told the other baby didn't make it either had stopped growing.

I am quite devastated about it. This is 3 misscariages in a row now. All we want is a sibling for my daughter is proving to be difficult and quite $$ 

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## goingforit

MissCassie sending massive hugs. So sorry to hear this. Take the time you need to grieve your losses. It is such a hard journey. I hope when you are ready the clinic will be able to look into it all and give you some answers. Hugs xx 

Pamg yes it can all work out rather costly so if you think you can try other avenues first then that's great! 

Nothing to report from me. Back for my third bloods on Monday. Fx they will detect ovulation then! 

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## Nima

@MissCassie that's heartbreaking, I am so so sorry. Sending you a hug. 

@goingforit this is strange with your tsh but it can sometimes happen with hashimoto, especially in the beginning when the inflammation fluctuates. I don't know if that's your case, of course. Hope you go on with the cycle and it evens out soon. 

@FTale this all sounds really positive! Glad for you. 

I am sorry I have been away, I got so sick of myself being obsessive that I just couldn't write here.. I don't know if makes sense, it's not like I got less obsessive by being away.. 
Anyway, last cycle before IVF, I injected myself the trigger shot today and tomorrow will meet our donor. I have 2 follicles of about 18mm, so I hope we have a better chance this time. 
I already started organising everything to start ivf in Denmark ,which is so scary. We will probably do a Skype consultation next week and I hope for good communication because it hasn't been so easy over the phone and by email. 

Baby dust to you all and hoping to hear from you soon


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hi, everyone! Can I join the group? My hubby and I are at the verrrry beginning of our IVF journey. I just got authorization from my insurance provider today. We have male factor infertility and will need ICSI with IVF to conceive. My husband has bilateral varicocele and no sperm has been found in his semen with 3 analyses, so we are waiting to hear back from his urologist to schedule his varicocele repair surgery with a simultaneous biopsy, of which 90% will go toward harvesting sperm for IVF (fingers crossed!!!) and the other 10% toward diagnosing his sperm production issue. Anything usable will be frozen. I am waiting for CD1 to schedule my blood tests and HSG, which I am nervous about! Can anyone tell me their experiences with the HSG? Everyone seems to say it is painful. No blockage is anticipated so I don't know if that will make a difference. Either way, I am hoping to begin IVF in the summer once work slows down for me - I'm thinking July would be ideal.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Hi all, I’ve i hope you don’t mind me joining you. 
short story: have 4 children from my ex, with a lovely guy now 42 and I’m also 42 and now we are trying to have a baby together (he has none) the past 6 weeks have been a bit of a roller coaster, from the decision to have a child to me coming off BC, to start charting etc, to be told (what we kinda of knew) due to treatment he had his sperm test and his results have came back..... zero sperm, not one little swimmer, before he had his treatment he did freeze sperm.... so today it the first day of plan B, IVF is a massive step for me and scary so I would love to join your thread, think I’ll need some advice soon!!!
Sending Hugs to all!!!!!!
Ps I do have a journal here if anyone wants to give it a read.


----------



## goingforit

Nima - I can totally understand the need for space - the journey is emotional and it is easy to think of nothing but it sometimes. I have done the same before. Best of luck with the Skype call. Is Denmark cheaper for IVF? I know sometimes that putting a plan in place helps us to feel in control but I really hope that this cycle works for you! When is your transfer? I have all crossed for this cycle for you! 

LadyVictoria Welcome :)
I am sure it all seems a bit overwhelming to you at the moment. It is good they have found a reason and it sounds like the are making positive steps to address this. Unfortunately my HSG was over 10 years ago so my memories aren't recent and probably not the best of help but I don't recall it being particularly painful.Good luck on your journey and I hope that all goes well for your husband.

Mum42Crazy hello again! (said hi on our journals). Sorry to hear his sperm came back with nothing but great that he has some frozen. Sending big hugs! IVF is a daunting journey but with others sharing your journey I have certainly found it easier myself. Any questions just ask. Do you have any appointments to discuss next steps yet? We will be here to support you. 

My bloods this morning came back on track so I am having mt FET on Satuday all being well with defrosting (fingers crossed)!!! I am rather nervous but can't wait to get one back on board! 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Nima

@goingforit Wow good luck! Everything crossed for you for Saturday! 
Denmark isn't cheap but it's our closets option where we as a lesbian couple can do ivf with a known donor. I think our transfer will be in beginning of May. 

@Mum42crazy welcome! 

@LadyVictoria glad you got the approval and can get started. I wonder: why do you need to do hsg if you anyway have to do ivf? Just curious, hope you don't mind me asking. Hope the biopsy goes well and they can extract enough sperm cells from it.


----------



## goingforit

Nima said:


> @goingforit Wow good luck! Everything crossed for you for Saturday!
> Denmark isn't cheap but it's our closets option where we as a lesbian couple can do ivf with a known donor. I think our transfer will be in beginning of May.
> 
> @Mum42crazy welcome!
> 
> @LadyVictoria glad you got the approval and can get started. I wonder: why do you need to do hsg if you anyway have to do ivf? Just curious, hope you don't mind me asking. Hope the biopsy goes well and they can extract enough sperm cells from it.

Thank you  

Oh wow! Hope you don't mind me asking but is having a known donor not something that a lot of clinics offer? Sorry there are so many strands to IVF that I am clueless about. I hope Denmark isn't too far from you. 

How was meeting your donor the other day? Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Nima

goingforit said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> Oh wow! Hope you don't mind me asking but is having a known donor not something that a lot of clinics offer? Sorry there are so many strands to IVF that I am clueless about. I hope Denmark isn't too far from you.
> 
> How was meeting your donor the other day? Wishing you all the best!

Thank you so much! 
Known donor (unlike anonymous or open-identity donor) is not possible in many countries, and since we live in Switzerland we can't do ivf here as a same sex couple, known donor or any kind of donor... but Denmark isn't too far and luckily we can afford it. 
Our donor came to visit on the weekend and we talked about the plan for ivf, he is in. We are really lucky to have found him.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Goingforit - Thanks so much! I'll take all of the good luck and well wishes I can get. 

Nima - Thanks, I hope so too! My RE stated that even though IVF bypasses the tubes, the HSG is required for all IVF patients to rule out any issues in the tubes or uterus that could hinder implantation. Obviously you don't want implantation to occur in the tubes, but he said that a tubal blockage could still negatively impact IVF outcomes. I'm glad to do it for the peace of mind.


----------



## Nima

LadyVictoria said:


> Goingforit - Thanks so much! I'll take all of the good luck and well wishes I can get.
> 
> Nima - Thanks, I hope so too! My RE stated that even though IVF bypasses the tubes, the HSG is required for all IVF patients to rule out any issues in the tubes or uterus that could hinder implantation. Obviously you don't want implantation to occur in the tubes, but he said that a tubal blockage could still negatively impact IVF outcomes. I'm glad to do it for the peace of mind.

Thanks for the explanation, that's good to know, I'll ask about it in our clinic. 
Good luck again!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Nima said:


> Thanks for the explanation, that's good to know, I'll ask about it in our clinic.
> Good luck again!

No problem! It seems pretty common from all of the IVF TTC accounts that I follow on Instagram. 

And thank you! I'll take all of the luck and baby dust that I can get :)


----------



## Nima

Had a Skype consultation today with the clinic, it is official: we start ivf end of April. Pick-up and transfer in May. One more month to wait. I am excited and still have a small hope we won't need it, if I get a bfp this month. 
I will be doing the short protocol because I have lots of follicles, hopefully it will be enough. 

How are you all doing?


----------



## FTale

Hey, just following you all. I'm enjoying seeing you all champion on. I keep doing the hokey pokey at 42. I do then I don't. Only time will tell. So till I know for sure I'll be stalking you all with hopes of bfps and due dates. HUGS


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I have my appointment date for the first consultation....3rd of April, I can’t wait!!! The start of long journey but I have you guys!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

FTale said:


> Hey, just following you all. I'm enjoying seeing you all champion on. I keep doing the hokey pokey at 42. I do then I don't. Only time will tell. So till I know for sure I'll be stalking you all with hopes of bfps and due dates. HUGS

I’m 42 too and now starting IVF :dust:


----------



## goingforit

That's great Nima! So good that you have everything in place if it is needed after this cycle :)

FTale - hope you are keeping in good spirits. Are you feeling better now from the diverticulitis? 

Mum42crazy that's great news! I remember that positive feeling to be starting on my journey! Keep us updated.

Transfer tomorrow!! Excited and nervous. Am just about to check the weather as earlier today snow was forecast so I want to go prepared. Early, with supplies and warm clothes! 

Hope everyone else is okay. xx


----------



## Nima

goingforit said:


> That's great Nima! So good that you have everything in place if it is needed after this cycle :)
> 
> FTale - hope you are keeping in good spirits. Are you feeling better now from the diverticulitis?
> 
> Mum42crazy that's great news! I remember that positive feeling to be starting on my journey! Keep us updated.
> 
> Transfer tomorrow!! Excited and nervous. Am just about to check the weather as earlier today snow was forecast so I want to go prepared. Early, with supplies and warm clothes!
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay. xx

Good luck! I will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Mum42crazy

goingforit said:


> That's great Nima! So good that you have everything in place if it is needed after this cycle :)
> 
> FTale - hope you are keeping in good spirits. Are you feeling better now from the diverticulitis?
> 
> Mum42crazy that's great news! I remember that positive feeling to be starting on my journey! Keep us updated.
> 
> Transfer tomorrow!! Excited and nervous. Am just about to check the weather as earlier today snow was forecast so I want to go prepared. Early, with supplies and warm clothes!
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay. xx[/QUO
> FX for today..... big hug


----------



## goingforit

5aa embryo safely reunited! 

PUPO

OTD bloods are 26th March (day before my birthday)


----------



## Nima

goingforit said:


> 5aa embryo safely reunited!
> 
> PUPO
> 
> OTD bloods are 26th March (day before my birthday)
> 
> View attachment 1057647

Wowwww I hope you get the best birthday present!


----------



## FTale

MUM: HUGS...I hope your journey is a fantastic one! April 4th is when I'm suppose to have lost weight and start my IVF journey but I'm sitting here all chunky going 'how about 4 more months'...lol

Going: OMG...Prayers for a successful transfer! My tummy problems are mixed with Lupus issues too (discovered this a month ago...coping) so I am really doing my best to balance everything. From apple cider vinegar tabs, CoQ10, and my prenatals with DHA...coupled with smaller meals, I'm doing better.

Nima: I guess this is the time of year for IVF. I am so happy to see you on this journey. 

Lady: Hey! Sending you some IVF love too. Not sure what our bodies are up to but IVF seems to be the only way to get that lil bubba sooner rather than later, FX of course!!! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## goingforit

FTale said:


> Going: OMG...Prayers for a successful transfer! My tummy problems are mixed with Lupus issues too (discovered this a month ago...coping) so I am really doing my best to balance everything. From apple cider vinegar tabs, CoQ10, and my prenatals with DHA...coupled with smaller meals

Awww...I am so sorry to hear this. Sounds like you have quite a lot to contend with. You've got this. Keep up the hard work! Hugs xxx


----------



## Mum42crazy

goingforit said:


> 5aa embryo safely reunited!
> 
> PUPO
> 
> OTD bloods are 26th March (day before my birthday)
> 
> View attachment 1057647

Wow I think I’m going to cry!!!! Beautiful sending lots of sticky thoughts to that little one!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Nima - Congrats on getting the ball rolling! I'm jealous lol We're at the urologist's mercy right now. We've been waiting for his nurse to call to schedule my husband's surgery and biopsy but when my husband called to check up on everything, they said they needed the urologist to sign off on something before scheduling... So we've been waiting over a week now. 

Goingforit- Good luck to you! I hope you end up with a healthy, happy baby in your arms :) 

FTale - Thank you! Having male factor issues has been really difficult but this infertility journey has really strengthened our marriage... I feel that if we can get through this, we can get through anything together!


----------



## goingforit

Thanks ladies! It's incredible what they can do isn't it. I'm in awe of the whole process.

Lady that's so beautiful about your marriage! The journey can be so gruelling on a relationship so it's so nice to hear that you feel it's strengthened your marriage. ❤ I really hope that the urologist gets organised so things can start for you. Xx


----------



## FTale

Going: It is so amazing isn't it? I know I sit in wonder while I watch you all go through the meds and the scans then the transfer. I wonder what it feels like to have a transfer done. Some women swear they can feel when the lil one implants. Did you have that experience?

Lady: HUGS, totally. I know we are closer too. There are things I'd never have dreamed of talking about in front or him let along to him. But infertility has brought us too to a place of ultra togetherness where nothing is off bounds anymore. Wellll, when he starts talking electronics I quit listening a bit ...LOL

You have so much patience. I would be calling every day. I'm horrible that way. Alas, every two days is enough just so they won't forget you ;)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Goingforit - Yes, it really amazes me how doctors can help us have babies... We wouldn't have a chance otherwise. And thank you! It's not easy but I think about couples who break up over infertility issues and, sure, I imagine I could start over with a man that doesn't have this health problem and get pregnant right away, but I have no desire to spend my life with anyone else. I'd rather struggle with my husband than have it easy with someone else. That's what keeps me going on the hard days. 

FTale - Yes, we talk about all kinds of odd things now LOL It's for the best though. 

Yesterday was CD1 for me so I called to schedule all of my tests. Tomorrow I have CD3 blood work and my baseline ultrasound. Then next Friday is my HSG. We STILL are getting the runaround from the urologist's office! First they were saying our urologist has to sign off on the surgery, then we need to call our insurance company TOGETHER and say that we elect to use our infertility benefits, even though I already did that... Every time we call it's a new story. My husband might just stop by in person to see if that helps get things straightened out more quickly. I don't know why this has to be so difficult.


----------



## Nima

Good luck Lady! And so annoying that you have to deal with such unnecessary beaurocracy ... I hope going there in person really gets things going. 
Waiting is such a huge part of ttcing, that's something i didn't imagine before...


----------



## FTale

Lady: YES...have him go in person. That was the only way we got our Urologist office to put some speed in it. I hate to say it but its like our situations are just numbers on their 'to do list'. So we have to make ourselves SEEN. Praying you can get over the Urologist hurdle soon.

As for me, sitting here at 6dpo feeling weird. Yeah, no one has ever been here before LOL...j/k. I had these two awful instances of pains in the left side of my uterus. One right in front of my husband and I doubled over in pain. I tried to play it off but nope. I ovulated from my left ovary this cycle too. But I do not want to get my hopes up. :roll:

If this cycle is a bfp cycle, I will then attribute it to an 'early symptom' ..lol but who knows.

Never felt it before and dang, it hurt and I don't want to feel it again.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Nima

@FTale this sounds like one serious ovulation. Hope the rest of the wait goes faster for you and fx it was an early symptom. 

Afm I'm at the end of my patience this cycle. Testing on Monday and almost glad I have a weekend shift so I can stay busy with work and not just wait. I'm glad clarity is just around the corner.


----------



## FTale

Nima: I am all for clarity. I hope work proves to keep your mind off of testing too. It can be so consuming. I am considering taking a second job for a short term so work weekends might be in my future. Anything to help with bills and get me moving more. 

My ovulation was pretty painless. It was barely compared to my normal ovulation if it happens on my right side. I'm wondering if doing my squat challenge is the cause. Maybe I developed a cyst on the left ovary that I was squashing...lol...

7dpo this morning. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## goingforit

Morning ladies!

Ftale...ohhh got all crossed for you! 

I'm slowly losing the will to live This 2ww is torture. Symptoms...well who knows. I've been waking at 3am most nights tossing and turning and generally feeling rather restless. I have had twinges and been extra thirsty but is it all just coincidences?! I've been here before!! The mind plays havoc on you.

I have been testing out my hcg booster. I'm on day 6 and the lines are much lighter but it seems it's still in my system (two lines on test). I didn't have a booster with my previous FET and knew by now I was pregnant. I think I'm out as the lines have gotten lighter from yesterday and I thought they would be darker today 6dp5dt if it was good news :-( 

Nima...yes clarity is good. I was saying to my husband this morning that if these lines were just faint and we hadn't had that booster we would be overjoyed at them!! Great news about working. I think work would help to keep my mind occupied during this time but I am currently a stay at home mummy. 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Mum42crazy

goingforit said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Ftale...ohhh got all crossed for you!
> 
> I'm slowly losing the will to live This 2ww is torture. Symptoms...well who knows. I've been waking at 3am most nights tossing and turning and generally feeling rather restless. I have had twinges and been extra thirsty but is it all just coincidences?! I've been here before!! The mind plays havoc on you.
> 
> I have been testing out my hcg booster. I'm on day 6 and the lines are much lighter but it seems it's still in my system (two lines on test). I didn't have a booster with my previous FET and knew by now I was pregnant. I think I'm out as the lines have gotten lighter from yesterday and I thought they would be darker today 6dp5dt if it was good news :-(
> 
> Nima...yes clarity is good. I was saying to my husband this morning that if these lines were just faint and we hadn't had that booster we would be overjoyed at them!! Great news about working. I think work would help to keep my mind occupied during this time but I am currently a stay at home mummy.
> 
> Baby dust to all xx

FX the lines get darker and the booster is out your system, FX for the lines you want!!!


----------



## goingforit

Mum42crazy said:


> FX the lines get darker and the booster is out your system, FX for the lines you want!!!

Thank you! I suppose it could be but there is no way of knowing at this stage and the line is v faint today. I know it would be faint as we are only 6dp5dt so it's still very early days.

How are you? 

Lady Victoria, I really hope your husband can go in and get more progress with his presence. Unfortunately it can often feel that we are the only ones who seem to care to progress our journeys sometimes. Good luck x


----------



## Nima

@FTale oh sorry I thought the pain was in o time, but it was actually around a possible implantation, right? I really pray and hope for you. 
I'm 11 dpo today. 

@goingforit it's still really early! Don't lose hope. Those lines may get lighter and then darker in the next 5 days or so. Fx for you. 

@Mum42crazy how are you? When do you start IVF? 

@LadyVictoria did it work out with the urologist?


----------



## Mum42crazy

Hi all, so my appointment has booked for the 6 of April fingers crossed everything is ok.
Had my first tang of jealousy, I hate to admit it but my partners brother well his girlfriend is pregnant we were told yesterday..... I’ve never felt like this, I had my other children without problem (lucky enough) but I thought because I had I would not feel like this it wouldn’t really bother me, I’m not even sure if it’s for me but more for my partner...... I’m scared it wouldn’t happen, my eggs to old, miscarry, or no eggs but more importantly I’m scared i disappointment him. ( sorry for the rant) 


FX to everyone!!!


----------



## goingforit

Mum42crazy said:


> Hi all, so my appointment has booked for the 6 of April fingers crossed everything is ok.
> Had my first tang of jealousy, I hate to admit it but my partners brother well his girlfriend is pregnant we were told yesterday..... I’ve never felt like this, I had my other children without problem (lucky enough) but I thought because I had I would not feel like this it wouldn’t really bother me, I’m not even sure if it’s for me but more for my partner...... I’m scared it wouldn’t happen, my eggs to old, miscarry, or no eggs but more importantly I’m scared i disappointment him. ( sorry for the rant)
> 
> 
> FX to everyone!!!

Awww..sending hugs. It's so hard to hear when someone close gets blessed with something you really want. 

Unfortunately IVF is full of uncertainty but I do think it's hope that got me through it all. You may face obstacles along the way but I'm sure you will find your pathway! Try to take one step at a time.

Please don't ever apologise for having a rant. This is exactly what the group is here for. We will support you along the journey xx


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks, ladies! He decided to take care of some other business yesterday afternoon (although he did take me on a nice lunch date) so he is going to the urologist today. I really hope that we can get this scheduled. I feel like we're wasting precious time... 

I had my blood work and baseline ultrasound today. I hate having my blood drawn (can't look at my arm while they're doing it) and they took quite a few vials. The ultrasound was interesting because the tech thoroughly explained what they were looking for and what the heck I was looking at! So now I know what my current lining, uterus and ovaries look like lol Everything looked great, which is a relief! I asked her about the HSG and she said that it should only be mildly uncomfortable. So I'm feeling better about it.


----------



## Mum42crazy

LadyVictoria said:


> Thanks, ladies! He decided to take care of some other business yesterday afternoon (although he did take me on a nice lunch date) so he is going to the urologist today. I really hope that we can get this scheduled. I feel like we're wasting precious time...
> 
> I had my blood work and baseline ultrasound today. I hate having my blood drawn (can't look at my arm while they're doing it) and they took quite a few vials. The ultrasound was interesting because the tech thoroughly explained what they were looking for and what the heck I was looking at! So now I know what my current lining, uterus and ovaries look like lol Everything looked great, which is a relief! I asked her about the HSG and she said that it should only be mildly uncomfortable. So I'm feeling better about it.

Big hug!!! And hope you get scheduled ASAP!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

goingforit said:


> Awww..sending hugs. It's so hard to hear when someone close gets blessed with something you really want.
> 
> Unfortunately IVF is full of uncertainty but I do think it's hope that got me through it all. You may face obstacles along the way but I'm sure you will find your pathway! Try to take one step at a time.
> 
> Please don't ever apologise for having a rant. This is exactly what the group is here for. We will support you along the journey xx

Thank you


----------



## kittiecat

Hi all, bit late to joining this thread. About to start my frozen embryo transfer cycle with a view to transferring in May. Best of luck to everyone <3


----------



## Nima

kittiecat said:


> Hi all, bit late to joining this thread. About to start my frozen embryo transfer cycle with a view to transferring in May. Best of luck to everyone <3

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## FTale

Going: You are still very early. I'm praying those faint tests get darker by he minute.I know when I had my trigger it stayed in my system till 10dpo and came and went depending on which test I used. Drove me mad. Please hang in there though. Baby is counting on all your cheers! Hope baby can hear me over here 'Grow Baby Grow, Grow baby Grow'!! HUGS

Lady: Sweet man you have. Mine works too far aways to take me out to lunch. And if he did, I'd probably just want to take a nap instead. \\:D/ ...that's all I want to do. HSG will be uncomfortable once the dye is pushed through your tubes only if there is trouble with getting it through. It doesn't take long to take pics and get an understanding of your uterus/tubes. It is not so pleasant to not have stirrups. Be prepared for this. I was so foucussed/pissed about no stirrups I think that's why it went so fast for me. The nurse and doctor were so sweet and new their junk well. Watch the video as it happens. It is so cool.

MUM: Oh boy, been there. Its apart of life that we can't escape. And if we were perfect we'd be Mary Poppins at every announce of bfp or seeing some one else's bump. I melt on the inside too. Its a pain that no one wants to live with so please get it out whatever is ailing you. We totally understand. I recall one weekend its like everyone who was pregnant decided to go the same store at once. It was a mind field of bellies. I couldn't escape..so I sped up my shopping and left. Praying you are the one I'm running from or belly bumping soon. HUGS

NIMA:11dpo Oh, the tester in me wishes I was there but the sane person who has seen too many bfns is happy to be only 7dpo. I get some sensitive tests in the mail tomorrow night. No ideal if I'll crack them open. Would love to wait to the end of the month and see if AF shows. Then there would be no doubt. This isn't a month my AF shifts so being even 3 days late would be good.

Today is pretty much of the same for me. Tired, 'gas pain', very emotional. Cat keeps peeing on everything because he's angry we got a lil dog. So had to move the couch to the back of the house where he can't reach it. Luckily he was fixed from an early age so his pee doesn't smell. BUT I am so done with him right now. He is such a fantastic little cat otherwise. Really....he is perfect. Ok, better find my pants....lol..have to go out in public soon.

Have an amazing weekend all, will be back posting as I can.


----------



## FTale

OH and BABY DUST KITTIE!!! Sorry, missed you original post!!


----------



## goingforit

7sp5dt and I think I'm out

Last cycle I had awesome lines by now so I need to be realistic. 

It's an almost invisible line now so means the booster must almost be out. I do feel gutted that it hasn't worked but I know we are still lucky to have our daughter and 4 more frosties. We've decided that if none of these work then a second child is just not supposed to be for us. We know we were so lucky with number 1

Hopefully on Tuesday we can plan a next step with the clinic.


----------



## goingforit

Welcome Kittiecat and good luck with your cycle. Are you doing a medicated cycle? 

FTale the cat sounds testing!!! 7


----------



## kittiecat

goingforit said:


> 7sp5dt and I think I'm out
> 
> Last cycle I had awesome lines by now so I need to be realistic.
> 
> It's an almost invisible line now so means the booster must almost be out. I do feel gutted that it hasn't worked but I know we are still lucky to have our daughter and 4 more frosties. We've decided that if none of these work then a second child is just not supposed to be for us. We know we were so lucky with number 1
> 
> Hopefully on Tuesday we can plan a next step with the clinic.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## kittiecat

goingforit said:


> Welcome Kittiecat and good luck with your cycle. Are you doing a medicated cycle?
> 
> FTale the cat sounds testing!!! 7

Thank you. Yeah doing a medicated FET :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

kittiecat said:


> Hi all, bit late to joining this thread. About to start my frozen embryo transfer cycle with a view to transferring in May. Best of luck to everyone <3

Good luck !!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

We were able to get his surgery and biopsy scheduled for the end of next month! 

FTale - Yes, he is very sweet and it's nice that we get to do lunch dates. And no stirrups? I imagine that they would help tremendously... wow. Did you take anything for pain beforehand?


----------



## Nima

LadyVictoria said:


> We were able to get his surgery and biopsy scheduled for the end of next month!
> 
> FTale - Yes, he is very sweet and it's nice that we get to do lunch dates. And no stirrups? I imagine that they would help tremendously... wow. Did you take anything for pain beforehand?

Great news! That means you might be able to start ivf the month after, right? Very glad things are moving forward for you.


----------



## goingforit

Nima said:


> Great news! That means you might be able to start ivf the month after, right? Very glad things are moving forward for you.

Fantastic news. So pleased for you!


----------



## FTale

Going: :cry: I so sorry. Just expected it to work. And Yes, you are right. You have 4 more lil frosties waiting for you and a precious lil one already giving ya butterfly kisses.
Praying their next plan of treatment is successful. HUGS

Lady: Woohoo for a date!! Goodness make a girl go batty waiting on them like its easy for us or some thing. HUGS

Nima: Hope you are doing ok and your shifts fly by.HUGS

Kittie: Hi there, hope you are having a good weekend. Do you know all the meds you will be on for your cycle? I am too sick and sleepy to scroll back. I apologize. HUGS

AFM: So not feeling too hot. I'm going to hold onto this feeling and believe we caught the eggy until tomorrow( 9dpo test) wait to miss AF. A BFN is so gutting which is not appealing at the moment. Well, off to sleep...love me some naps.Hugs


----------



## kittiecat

FTale said:


> Kittie: Hi there, hope you are having a good weekend. Do you know all the meds you will be on for your cycle? I am too sick and sleepy to scroll back. I apologize. HUGS

CD21 of my next cycle (on CD26 atm) I'll have one injection of triptorelin to down regulate then I'll have oestrogen tablets to thicken my lining and then the lovely progesterone pessaries. And that's it! Way simpler than a fresh cycle!


----------



## kittiecat

LadyVictoria said:


> We were able to get his surgery and biopsy scheduled for the end of next month!

Great news!


----------



## kittiecat

> AFM: So not feeling too hot. I'm going to hold onto this feeling and believe we caught the eggy until tomorrow( 9dpo test) wait to miss AF. A BFN is so gutting which is not appealing at the moment. Well, off to sleep...love me some naps.Hugs

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Nima

@FTale fx for you, I'm always remindig myself that luckily it can be it even if I'm not optimistic at all. 

@goingforit HUGS

@kittiecat this sounds pretty friendly, fx that it works!! 

I'm done working for today and it was a really good diversion. Tomorrow we go hiking in the mountains so hopefully some more fresh thoughts and sights. And Monday I can finally test and then book a flight. Or maybe maybe not...


----------



## goingforit

Nima said:


> @FTale fx for you, I'm always remindig myself that luckily it can be it even if I'm not optimistic at all.
> 
> @goingforit HUGS
> 
> @kittiecat this sounds pretty friendly, fx that it works!!
> 
> I'm done working for today and it was a really good diversion. Tomorrow we go hiking in the mountains so hopefully some more fresh thoughts and sights. And Monday I can finally test and then book a flight. Or maybe maybe not...

Wow...hiking in the mountains sounds awesome!! It's such an uncertain journey isn't it. Wishing you all the best for Monday. Have everything crossed for you.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thanks so much, everyone! I still don't know what this means for our timeline because I'm currently interviewing for a new job that I _really _want. My current job is such a toxic environment and I don't see myself moving up anytime soon. I am overworked and underpaid for what I should be making, but the trade off is the excellent insurance that is covering the fertility treatment that we need. The new job is also working for the state so it will have the same insurance plan. But it means starting over and proving myself in a new workplace, which will inevitably delay getting started with IVF. So everything is still very much up in the air.


----------



## kittiecat

@LadyVictoria best of luck for your job interview! Although starting a new job can be a massive upheaval it sounds like it'd be worth it!


----------



## Nima

You guys... I couldn't resist and tested today.... completely in shock...


----------



## FTale

Lady: Follow your heart. Everyone has to live life and what is most important is your happiness. New jobs aren't so bad. And starting a family is your right so keep with your family making plans and tons of prayers for landing the new job and it being everything you wanted.

Nima: I am so happy you got a bfp!!! Can't beat that!! Please enjoy every moment of it and prayers for a super sticky bean.


----------



## kittiecat

@Nima congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## goingforit

Nima huge congratulations!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months

Lady that sounds like a great long term move for you. I hope it all works out x


----------



## LadyVictoria

kittiecat said:


> @LadyVictoria best of luck for your job interview! Although starting a new job can be a massive upheaval it sounds like it'd be worth it!

Thanks so much! It definitely would be a big change, but one that I'd welcome if means working in a healthier environment. I know it's possible, but I can't imagine it being any more toxic then where I'm at now.



Nima said:


> View attachment 1058093
> 
> 
> You guys... I couldn't resist and tested today.... completely in shock...

Yay!!! That is so exciting! Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy and baby :) 



goingforit said:


> Nima huge congratulations!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months
> 
> Lady that sounds like a great long term move for you. I hope it all works out x

Thanks so much! I certainly hope so too.


----------



## Nima

Thank you all so so much! 

Lady I hope you get to both have a healthier work environment and start your baby project soon, these are both important things and you deserve both.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Nima said:


> Thank you all so so much!
> 
> Lady I hope you get to both have a healthier work environment and start your baby project soon, these are both important things and you deserve both.

Thanks so much. We'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Nima said:


> View attachment 1058093
> 
> 
> You guys... I couldn't resist and tested today.... completely in shock...

Wow congratulations!!


----------



## FTale

I'm still following thought I'm out for a while. Broke my leg and will be recovering for a while. No bfp insight which is good I guess since I have to have surgery and all. Nothing exciting. Was walking down stairs normally and fell...just fell...lol. Its all good though. I'll heal up in no time.

Meanwhile , praying to see some more babies get made in here. HUGS


----------



## Nima

FTale said:


> I'm still following thought I'm out for a while. Broke my leg and will be recovering for a while. No bfp insight which is good I guess since I have to have surgery and all. Nothing exciting. Was walking down stairs normally and fell...just fell...lol. Its all good though. I'll heal up in no time.
> 
> Meanwhile , praying to see some more babies get made in here. HUGS

Oh no! I'm so sorry about your leg. And I admire your positivity, seriously <3


----------



## kittiecat

Sorry to hear about your leg @FTale ! :(

AF arrived for me today so I’ve been able to book in with the clinic for my day 21 down reg injection. Feels so real now!


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale said:


> I'm still following thought I'm out for a while. Broke my leg and will be recovering for a while. No bfp insight which is good I guess since I have to have surgery and all. Nothing exciting. Was walking down stairs normally and fell...just fell...lol. Its all good though. I'll heal up in no time.
> 
> Meanwhile , praying to see some more babies get made in here. HUGS

Omg I wish you a good surgery and speedy recovery! 

I was just coming in to update on my HSG - it was very uncomfortable, but quick, thankfully! And the RE that did it said that everything looks great, so I'm glad that's out of the way. Now I'm back to waiting. Hubby's surgery and biopsy are a month away. Maybe by then I will know about the job.


----------



## goingforit

FTale oh my goodness. I really hope the surgery goes well and that you make a speedy recovery ! 

Lady so pleased to hear all went well with your HSG. I hope that within the month you are back with more positive news regarding your work. 

Kittiecat great that you can see the start date! The meds will soon be arriving.

My period has finally gone. I have a telephone review on Monday to discuss our failed FET cycle and to plan the next. Depending on my cycle length I should be due my next cycle around the 21st April and I expect we will start another natural cycle then with the transfer likely around the 10th of May kinda time. 

Hope anyone else I've forgotten is okay x


----------



## LadyVictoria

goingforit said:


> FTale oh my goodness. I really hope the surgery goes well and that you make a speedy recovery !
> 
> Lady so pleased to hear all went well with your HSG. I hope that within the month you are back with more positive news regarding your work.
> 
> Kittiecat great that you can see the start date! The meds will soon be arriving.
> 
> My period has finally gone. I have a telephone review on Monday to discuss our failed FET cycle and to plan the next. Depending on my cycle length I should be due my next cycle around the 21st April and I expect we will start another natural cycle then with the transfer likely around the 10th of May kinda time.
> 
> Hope anyone else I've forgotten is okay x

Thank you so much! I hope so too :) 

I wish you the best with your next cycle! I can't wait to just know whether or not we'll even have a chance to get started with IVF... I feel like my life is on pause with all of this waiting. I know I shouldn't think that way, and I should be enjoying each day to the fullest, but I can't help it.


----------



## goingforit

LadyVictoria said:


> Thank you so much! I hope so too :)
> 
> I wish you the best with your next cycle! I can't wait to just know whether or not we'll even have a chance to get started with IVF... I feel like my life is on pause with all of this waiting. I know I shouldn't think that way, and I should be enjoying each day to the fullest, but I can't help it.

Thank you

It think the way you are feeling is totally understandable. Unfortunately time seems to pass slowly when we are waiting for things. Do you know how soon you'll know the outcome after the surgery and biopsy?


----------



## LadyVictoria

goingforit said:


> Thank you
> 
> It think the way you are feeling is totally understandable. Unfortunately time seems to pass slowly when we are waiting for things. Do you know how soon you'll know the outcome after the surgery and biopsy?

Time really does move more slowly when you want something badly. It's funny because the hiring process is notoriously slow in my field, but things for the job that I'm currently interviewing for are moving surprisingly quickly! Much faster than getting in and out of the doctor's appointments. 

We should know the outcomes the same day. The urologist will be able to tell us how the varicocelectomy went once surgery's over and I will drive the biopsy to the IVF center, who will later call us to let us know what they've found.


----------



## Mum42crazy

So here is the my up date from my Journal;
So yesterday we met the doctor and he was very nice... spoke us through everything and is positive that we should achieve our goal of having a baby because I’ve have successful pregnancies and our story isn’t too problematic.
He was very happy with my guys sperm (the frozen stuff) and gave me a check up, my ovaries although not like a 32 year old and looking good for my age... although he did ask us to start supplements (DHEA and resveratrol) and injections ( zarzio) every four days till we start the IVF Protocol . And the first injection I had yesterday.... so we are all set to start our first cycle of IVF in 2 months... June then freeze our eggs while we have we have genetic testing and our transfer will be in July. 
It was so much to take in and the amount of drugs I took home with me was massive, as I’ll start my injections on my own for the first 6 days then fly over for monitoring and then egg retrieval.

How do I feel? Happy but worried that the doctor is more optimistic than me!!!
Him? Well he is happy and a little shell shocked about everything 

The only thing we are having a slight discussion is he would like to place 2 embryos back.... I would like one. But that’s something we may not even have the change to do depending on how many we have to “play” with so we have time to discuss that. 

Any advice on the supplements or the injection zarzio... drop me message or about the whole two embryos transfer, I’m all ears!!


----------



## goingforit

Ftale that is such great news! So pleased he is positive about it all...try to remember he is the expert with this so he has seen many cases! Got everything crossed for you. I'm afraid I'm not much help with supplements. We had the 1 or 2 debate this time too...I wanted 2 but hubby 2. We went with 1.

How is everyone else doing?

Sorry I haven't been here for ages...life has been busy to say the least.

I'm just nearing the end of my next natural FET. Official OTD is 21st but I did test early! x


----------



## Nima

@goingforit good luck! Fx for you! 

I am joining you guys again after I sadly miscarried when I was 9 weeks pregnant. I am waiting for my period to come so that we can start IVF. Hopefully it'll come in 3 weeks or so, I am not quite ready for this journey yet...


----------



## LadyVictoria

I'm so sorry for your loss, Nima!
:hug:


----------



## Nima

LadyVictoria said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, Nima!
> :hug:

Thanks dear <3


----------



## goingforit

Nima, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FTale

Hi sweet ladies!!!

@Nima: My heart aches for your loss. I don't know if I will do IVF but please keep us posted here so I know how you are doing sweetheart. HUGS

@going: OMG...is that a BFP I see!! YAY!!! I am so happy for you. I pray as I'm sure we all are that you get a take home baby. Got everything crossed for you. HUGS

@LaDY: Where are you at in your ttc journey. I honestly only look at this thread anymore so if you post some where else I haven't read. I'm so hopeful for you. HUGS

I am in my cycle before I am suppose to meet with IVF doctor with weight loss to start IVF but I really don't want to because we really can't afford it. So going all out this cycle and praying for a miracle that we can get a natural pregnancy with the aid of clomid after 3 years. Plus I still have 20 more pounds to drop by the 19th of June....LOL...being in a wheelchair and on crutches helped me drop first 10 but now its going to be on as I learn to walk again and not over eat. Eating has been hard anyway though. I think I herniated my stomach....girls..I'm so clumsy. BUT...we are still trying to get my eggo preggo. Nothing is stopping us this year. 

I hope to hear back from everyone on how you are doing. HUGS


----------



## Nima

Thank you ladies, it is sad but frankly now I just want it to be over. I have a D&C on Monday because even after 3 times Cytotec, there is still some pregnancy material in my uterus. My fingers are crossed that my cycle gets right back on track after that so that we can start IVF in July, otherwise I have no idea when we'll have time to try again.

@FTale thank you! And this sounds like such a tough time for you with having to learn ho to walk again (!) it's amazing you managed to get closer to your goal and staying so positive, really, respect!

@goingforit omg is that a bfp in your signature?!?!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!

I am thinking of you all often and wish you so much luck and health. Hugs!


----------



## goingforit

Thank you ladies! I had my bfp confirmed by the clinic on Tuesday and have my early scan on 13th June. It's weird as I already feel pregnant. Mainly bloated with really sore boobs. I shall keep you updated. 

FTale I wish you all the best this month. You are such a warrior...you have had so many stumbling blocks yet you've tackled each one with positivity. 

Nima I can totally understand you just wanting to move forward now. I hope the D & C goes well tomorrow and that your body responds as it should so you can get back on track for July. 

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## FTale

Nima: I have been there and recall just wanting it to be over too. Hugs and prayers for a successful ivf when its time.

Going: Praying for a perfect first scan. Good to have you feeling all preggy too. Very reassuring. 

Thank you both for your support. Means tons to hear some cheering on..lol

We have some clomid left so did that and now bd time starts in a day. Will keep at it until two days after my ovaries do their normal pain thing. Hard as I dont have much of a libido given the circumstances but duty calls.

Ok, better get some rest.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Not really posted much on here but I need to vent and not just on my Journal ..........So some bad news today, my partners sperm is stored at a hospital and when the Bulgarian hospital asked for all the certificates they don’t have them because it’s not an IVF clinic!!! I’m utterly shocked that this big hospital in Italy doesn’t have all the correct documents to let sperm be transferred.

It looks like,( and I hope to god)that an Italian clinic will take the sperm and then we can transfer from them, I’ll know more tomorrow but it looks like June IVF is out, and I’m hoping that this doesn’t end up being the end.

Why the hell they told him to store his sperm there and know that it won’t have the correct documents for transfer I don’t know Hoping it’s a mistake ....... I’m hoping that it’s just a small problem and the hospital here has a quick solution and we look back on today as a bad day not the start of a nightmare.


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale- It's hard to keep up, I understand! At this point:

I'm starting a new job on Monday. Same great insurance with infertility coverage and no delay because I'm moving from one state employer to another.
Hubby's varicocele repair surgery and biopsy are scheduled for mid-June. We should know the same day whether or not they find any sperm in the biopsy that can be used for ICSI/IVF.
If they do find sperm, then we can decide when to move forward with my IVF cycle and the egg retrieval process.
If they don't find sperm then we have to figure out our next steps... 

Going- Congratulations :) I yearn to know that feeling... hopefully someday. 

Mum- That is so crazy! I hope that they get everything worked out for you right away.


----------



## goingforit

LadyVictoria said:


> FTale- It's hard to keep up, I understand! At this point:
> 
> I'm starting a new job on Monday. Same great insurance with infertility coverage and no delay because I'm moving from one state employer to another.
> Hubby's varicocele repair surgery and biopsy are scheduled for mid-June. We should know the same day whether or not they find any sperm in the biopsy that can be used for ICSI/IVF.
> If they do find sperm, then we can decide when to move forward with my IVF cycle and the egg retrieval process.
> If they don't find sperm then we have to figure out our next steps...
> 
> Going- Congratulations :) I yearn to know that feeling... hopefully someday.
> 
> Mum- That is so crazy! I hope that they get everything worked out for you right away.

Congratulations on your new job Lady! Sounds great to get all benefits still. 

All the best for your husbands operation...not much longer to wait for it now. It's good that you will know straight away. I really hope it is a success for you. 

Thank you


----------



## AmandaGAC

Hi Ladies,

I thought I would join in. I'm currently on Day 5 of stims. I'm going in for a follicle scan tomorrow morning and Monday to see where we are at. I'm starting to get uncomfortable. My ovaries feel so heavy and I've got some lower back pain going on. They said I would probably go in for retrieval sometime between 6/5 - 6/10. I had some fluid sacs in my uterus during my baseline scan, so if those haven't cleared up we'll wait for me to have a full period and then do FET after. I'm so nervous I won't get any follicles retrieved that make it to frozen. :(


----------



## LadyVictoria

goingforit said:


> Congratulations on your new job Lady! Sounds great to get all benefits still.
> 
> All the best for your husbands operation...not much longer to wait for it now. It's good that you will know straight away. I really hope it is a success for you.
> 
> Thank you

Thanks so much :)


----------



## Nima

@LadyVictoria good luck in the new job!

@AmandaGAC welcome! Rooting for you to have plenty (and not too many...) good eggs that will become perfectly formed embryos 

@Mum42crazy this is so difficult that you have to deal with such stuff in addition to it being already hard enough as it is. I am sorry you are going through this.

@FTale I got everything crossed for you, hope this month is yours! 

AFM my D&C got cancelled because I started bleeding again spontaneously, so my doc said it's in the grey zone and let me decide wether to wait some more or not. As much as I want it to be over with and start trying again I am too afraid to have the feeling I could avoid an unnecessary unwanted outcome, if I have it. So I am WAITING again, I am starting to think this is actually the real answer to how babies come into the world...


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thank you, Nima! Wishing you the best with everything. I can't imagine the frustration.


----------



## AmandaGAC

Thank you Nima!

@LadyVictoria - Good luck! Hoping the new job is very low stress.

Went for my follicle scan this morning. She said my uterus and the lining looked great, so all those weird fluid sacs must have corrected themselves. Thank goodness!! Here are my numbers. Going back for another scan on Monday.


----------



## FTale

mum: That is awful. Why. Just why. With all the protocols for other things hospitals have they should know they can't just house sperm and release it all willy nilly. There are parameters to follow for both sides. Man I hope this gets solved without you missing this months try. HUG

lady: Congrats and SUPER big YAY for continued coverage...so blessed. You got all my prayers that they get some great sperm from your husbands surgery. HUGS

Amanda: FX for you !! So happy the sacs resolved themselves!! Great numbers and prayers for a good retrieval!!


----------



## AmandaGAC

Still in a holding pattern. Going back tomorrow for another scan and hopefully being told we can trigger for retrieval this weekend. Feeling sooo bloated.


----------



## goingforit

Amanda good luck with your scan, I hope that you get the green light tl trigger 

FTale how are things? 

Nima have you any updates on your situation? I hope all has now resolved so you can look to move forward as you hoped. 

Mum any progress with accessing the sperm? 

I have my viability scan on Wednesday. Am full of cold atm and been feeling so run down with it. Typical! 

Baby dust to all


----------



## AmandaGAC

Nima - How are things going?!

LadyVictoria - How is the new job going?

GoingForIt - Oh no!! Hoping you feel better soon. Having a cold is seriously no fun. I just got over one a few weeks ago and I was so run down. Hopefully it passes quickly.

AFM - Got the go ahead for retrieval on Sunday at 7:30am, so I'm triggering tonight. I'm nervous and excited.


----------



## FTale

Going: 3dpo and waiting. Have loads of hpts to use but thinking I should probably only need two or three since they are so sensitive. Nervous but I have faith that it will happen soon.

Prayers for your scan. Id be all nerves but then thats me..lol Please keep us posted.

Amanda: FX for retrieval this weekend. Hope all goes really well.


----------



## goingforit

Amanda all the best for tomorrow...that's such great news. Thank you for the well wishes.

FTale I have everything crossed for you this cycle. I know the wait always seems like it takes forever. Do you plan to test om a certain dpo? I am indeed a mix of nervousness and excitement for my scan. 

Went out on a family walk part way around a loch today. Was lovely to have some fresh air but my head just felt like it wanted to explode for the most of it. Had a nap this afternoon so hopefully that'll help my body fight it.


----------



## FTale

going: Oh, man, the headaches when preggy can be atrocious. I hope the rest did you some good. I understand the fresh air need though. Feels good to let it hit your face and breathe it in. I've been crutching out to therapy and to get wheeled around stores..lol. Love being outdoors again.

Thank you! I will be testing this Thursday at 9dpo. My hubby is taking me 7dpo for beta and progesterone tests. I'll find out results 8dpo. I will go crazy if my beta is over 1 even...lol because it never is unless I am pregnant. But if not we will wait till test days to see if we get a bfp. 

For now I feel like rubbish and need to go to bed. I want cold orange juice so bad but I have to put it back in fridge because I don't think you are suppose to have cold things during tww. K, night Hugs all


----------



## FTale

BFN at 9dpo. Bleh still praying for a miracle to happen one of these days.;)


----------



## goingforit

FTale said:


> BFN at 9dpo. Bleh still praying for a miracle to happen one of these days.;)

Sending hugs FTale. I really hope you soon get your miracle xx


----------



## FTale

Going: Thank you. Praying your lil bubba is baking just right too. Big Hugs


----------



## goingforit

FTale said:


> Going: Thank you. Praying your lil bubba is baking just right too. Big Hugs

Had our viability scan...baking beautifully thank you First midwife appointment later today...makes it all so real. 

Lady has your husband had his operation now? Hope all went well and that you now know your next steps. 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Nima

@AmandaGAC wow sooo excited for your retrieval! Good luck! 

@goingforit beautiful scan <3 

@FTale still hoping you got a late bfp and sending a huge hug if you didn't. I am really rooting for you. 

I am still waiting for the period to come. I started using Ava again and I think I ovulated a week ago, so that's another week of waiting. I have decided I will start an ivf cycle even if the uterus isn't ready yet and freeze all in case it isn't, so that I can come back for FETs only during the first months at my new job, without having to take almost a week off. How is your experience with FET? Is the hormonal preparation difficult? Have you done natural cycle FET?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Amanda - Thanks so much! It's been 2 weeks on the new job and I absolutely love it. It was the best move I ever could have made. My new department is wonderful - everyone is kind and there's just a positive energy there. Total opposite of the job I left! And they all seem very family oriented... One of the women I met has been there a year but took a maternity leave during that time so overall, I get the impression that they wouldn't hold it against me if we can move forward with ICSI/IVF and I were to get pregnant right away! 

FTale - Yes, I'm so glad that everything worked out with our insurance. I would have been devastated if we had to delay again. Crossing my fingers for you!

Going - So excited for you! 

The surgery and biopsy are on Monday. We're getting so nervous to finally know our fate... Not that it's the end all be all, but the thought of not finding sperm really worries me. Our urologist is willing to try different treatments to help stimulate sperm production if there isn't any, but I'm hoping and praying that we don't need to go down that path. Please send all of the prayers and positive thoughts our way! I just want us to have a chance at trying ICSI/IVF and becoming parents... even just to one child that is all ours. We would be so grateful!


----------



## Nima

@LadyVictoria I hope it all went well today, was thinking of you. 

I had another check up today and discovered it is still not over, I will have to wait 3 more weeks and if there's still pregnancy material in the uterus I'll have to get a d&c. At this moment it is therefore clear that we won't be able to do IVF in the near future, and unless I do get pregnant through home insems and prayers, it will only be possible in a year from now. I'm trying to get used to this idea. 

How are you all doing?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Nima said:


> @LadyVictoria I hope it all went well today, was thinking of you.
> 
> I had another check up today and discovered it is still not over, I will have to wait 3 more weeks and if there's still pregnancy material in the uterus I'll have to get a d&c. At this moment it is therefore clear that we won't be able to do IVF in the near future, and unless I do get pregnant through home insems and prayers, it will only be possible in a year from now. I'm trying to get used to this idea.
> 
> How are you all doing?

So sorry to hear that your plans might be delayed! Wishing you the best. 

Unfortunately, our plans definitely are. delayed. No sperm found in the biopsy. I'm numb.


----------



## Nima

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that. I can only imagine what you're going through. Big big hugs


----------



## goingforit

Lady so sorry to hear this. Sending you massive hugs and the strength to continue tour journey in whatever way you decide when the time feels right.

Nima sorry to hear that things are still unresolved. I hope that your body has done what it needs to by the next scan. Xxx


----------



## star25

Hello can I join? 

Waiting for cycle to start so can start fet 
Have a daughters and son from previous fets 
Ivf cycle was in 2014 where we froze 8 embryos and started fets a few months later due to ohss 
Cycle Should be starting in the next few days (unless I’ve gone back to being irregular like I used to be!) 

Lady, I’m sorry you didn’t have better news, I hope you can come to a decision on what to do when you are ready or your doctor can have a treatment plan for you 

Goingforit congratulations on your little one, I’m pretty sure we’ve been on the same threads before


----------



## star25

FT I hope you’re ok and saw a later bfp


----------



## star25

Nina, I am sorry for your loss, I had one at 8 weeks with my second fet, heartbreaking, 
I Hope you have success when you’re ready to start a new cycle


----------



## star25

Mum, I hope you have smoothly resolved the issue with the sperm, added stress is definitely what you don’t need at this time, hoping the best for you


----------



## goingforit

star25 said:


> Hello can I join?
> 
> Waiting for cycle to start so can start fet
> Have a daughters and son from previous fets
> Ivf cycle was in 2014 where we froze 8 embryos and started fets a few months later due to ohss
> Cycle Should be starting in the next few days (unless I’ve gone back to being irregular like I used to be!)
> 
> Lady, I’m sorry you didn’t have better news, I hope you can come to a decision on what to do when you are ready or your doctor can have a treatment plan for you
> 
> Goingforit congratulations on your little one, I’m pretty sure we’ve been on the same threads before

Hello Star25, we certainly have been on a thread together before some time ago! Now my brians will wrack 

Welcome and good luck with your upcoming FET. How many embryos have you got in the freezer? Xx


----------



## star25

Hey goingforit haha thought we had, been here a long time! We’ve got 4 in the freezer 1st fet was my daughter and my son was the 4th 
How are you feeling? So pleased to see you have bfp!


----------



## goingforit

I researched...it was the Far off...thread you started on 28th Feb 2016! MaraJade has been around lately too as she's been commenting on my journal. Small world. 

Congratulations on your two children

Oh wow that's amazing that they are all from the one cycle. You had freeze all due to ohss like me didn't you? We only had the one egg back then which is my DD but has egg collection in January and managed to get 5 in the freezer (freeze all again). Failed cycle in March and now pregnant with no.2. I've got my 12 week scan on 15th July.


----------



## star25

I thought I saw marajades name too! I’m going to have to have a look back too lol 

Yeah Mine were a freeze all too, congratulations on your daughter and bump! I think we would like one more, not sure what I would do with any embryos left if we hadn’t any, i only feel like I could use them and can’t bear the thought of anything else!


----------



## FTale

Nima: I am so sorry you are retaining still. I have been there and no how it can make you scream. I am praying you can start a new soon. HUGS.

Lady: .... :( I am floored with you. All my heart and prayers that this is not the end but a beginning to making a way for you two to conceive your child together. We know all it takes is one and blessing the doctors to help your hubby make as many as possible. Amen

Star: Welcome and tons of babydust your way. FX post as much as you want. I imagine it is an anxious time.

AFM: Star you were right, I got a late bfp but it showed with AF. My mouth is still open. 3 long years I waited for 2 lines. And stupid AF stole it away. The only thing that has me slightly skeptical is that I took an Osom and I can't see a second line but 3 different cheapies gave me a line back to back. I feel horrible thinking they are a bad batch. I couldn't not pull a line on them all cycle till today. Either way, I have prayed about it and will be happy with whatever God's will is for us. Thank you all for listening to my rant...:hug:


----------



## Nima

@FTale thank you lovely and oh no, I am so so so hoping that it is just a light bleed and you do get a bfp soon, this is so confusing and I wish you could just celebrate those 2 lines without wondering if it's true or not. I am praying with you. And please rant as much as you need, we are here for you and this is really difficult!

@star25 welcome and lots of good luck!! 

@goingforit the 15th of July is just around the corner and you will already be in your 2nd trimester, so happy for you!

I got into planning a very nice and festive July for me and my partner before I start working again and feel like I waisted it all on crying and feeling sorry for myself. I just have to accept that it can't happen in the coming months. It sounds kind of harsh when I write it like that but it actually makes me feel better to have some certainty, even if it's not what I wished for.


----------



## FTale

Nima: It hurts so bad to see you post that but I totally understand. Never easy to accept but it is a step we all have to take when we suffer a loss. Do whatever you need to make it each day and I pray your steps get lighter and easier to bare until you are finally physically and mentally ready to try again. HUGS


----------



## Mum42crazy

Oh my goodness what a journey for all!!!! FTale I hope it turns to a BFP

Goingforit wow doing great 

My update no sperm in Bulgaria yet!!! But it’s being transferred to clinic with all the paperwork so we are on for an August collection because July they are on holiday, I can’t believe I’m have to wait but in the words of my partner, good things come to those who wait!!!! Lol.

Right I tired of waiting but I can’t do anything about it!!!

Big hugs to all!!


----------



## star25

FT I’m hoping for the best for you, nothing is easy or simple about this process, have you got any appointments booked? 

Nima, I always found keeping busy helped with the waiting involved with everything, especially when you’re doing something for yourselves 

Mum, ahh horn une goes quickly for you too! Enjoy the break and some new ice weather, excited for you to start in Aug! 

Still no sign of af for me, typical doesn’t appear when you want it to!


----------



## FTale

Star:typical indeed. We are on a 6 to 7 month waiting list for a cheaper ivf route but so is half of America it seems.
We are just taking our vitamins and pressing on with life. Ttcing with half a heart but some beats none. 

Hope af cooperates soon.

Mum: July cant move fast enough(yes. I am done with June lol) Praying August comes with anymore hold ups.

Hope you all have a peaceful weekend


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I don’t know who is reading this thread but my update is that finally we are transferring sperm this week or next and my first IVF will start at the beginning of August with FET transfer in September


----------



## goingforit

Awwww wishing you all the best Mum! Bet that must feel like such a relief and finally you can focus on the journey ahead.


----------



## star25

Good news mum, August and sept is going to be busy! Wishing you the best 

Atm, af finally arrived cd50, currently on day 10 of estrogen, lining check on Tuesday just gone was 8.1 
Transfer next Thursday!


----------



## goingforit

Wow that was a long wait star! Eek...that's fantastic news...I have all crossed for you. Be sure to let us know how it goes xx


----------



## star25

Thank you goingforit, I nearly went over for a scan to start provera to get af started but I didn’t want the hassle of another appointment, luckily I didn’t bother as it started 2 days later lol 
The crappy thing is if my cycles are long again there’s going to be a 3 month wait in between trying again if this time doesn’t work, just have to stay positive! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## star25

Xx


----------



## goingforit

star25 said:


> Thank you goingforit, I nearly went over for a scan to start provera to get af started but I didn’t want the hassle of another appointment, luckily I didn’t bother as it started 2 days later lol
> The crappy thing is if my cycles are long again there’s going to be a 3 month wait in between trying again if this time doesn’t work, just have to stay positive!
> 
> How are you feeling?

Great that it started straight after. All crossed for this cycle. Can you remind me..is it a FET? Medicated or natural? 

I am doing well thank you. Almost 13 weeks. Moved house last Friday and finally feel like we are getting the main rooms straight. Had my scan on Monday and all is good  My sickness got better around week 10...not completely gone but think it's only when I'm over tired.


----------



## goingforit

Have seen it's an FET...sorry my head had been scrambled with the house move!


----------



## star25

Ahh don’t worry goingforit, you’ve obviously been very busy! I’m glad you’re feeling less sick, previously mine got better 14-16 weeks, congratulations on the new house! So exciting to be getting things ready for the new little one xx


----------



## FTale

Hugs all.

No bfp in my neck of the woods.

Sending tons of sticky dust and prayers for those waiting for ivf or just to have a natural cycle bring home a rainbow baby. :)


----------



## star25

Hi FT I’m sorry to hear you didn’t get your bfp, I pray it happens for you very soon, sending hugs back to you! 

How is everyone else? 

My cycle is complete and otd is today, as usual though I never wait and been getting positives since 5dp5dt, have to ring clinic today to arrange blood test, fingers crossed everything is ok, nervous for the scan around 7 weeks 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying some nice weather


----------



## FTale

Thank you!!

And Congrats Star!!!

I am so happy you posted this!! I was searching round for some good news!

Keep us posted on your 7 week visit :wohoo:


----------



## star25

Thank you FT, blood test for beta is tomorrow


----------



## Nima

@star25 congratulations!

@FTale sorry you don't have good news too. Big hugs to you and good luck for next time. It will happen eventually!

I am hoping to do a at home insem this cycle but it is the first week on my new job so I feel it is a bit adventurous... I got a new CBFM and untill now (cd13) only got low readings, so I wonder if it's really working. We'll see. Working again is good though, I really needed the distraction after the loss, I fell into a pretty dark place in this process of losing the pregnancy.


----------



## goingforit

Nima that makes total sense about getting back to work! I am sure that whatever you decide to do will be for the best. I hope all goes well. 

Star congratulations!! That is amazing news  Good luck for your 7 week scan. Keep us updated. A serial tester like me...so hard to refrain!

FTale I'm so sorry that it hasn't been your turn yet. How is everything else with your health?


----------



## FTale

Star: Hope you got awesome beta news Hugs

Nima: I like that you are giving at home insem a try. Just vaginal right? No squirting any sperm into cervix unless it has been washed first at a proper clinic. All the semen has 'stuff' in it that can cause severe uterine cramping. But...Im preaching to the choir probably but incase you didnt know had to pass that on. Cant bare the thought of you going through anymore pain.
Work is the best distraction ever. It keeps my from going all over the place with ttc thoughts. Keep us posted on how you are. Hugs

Going: Life in general is blazing perfect. I guess thats why im still chasing that rainbow. Yeah some things could be better but what is right is all that truly matters. Does that make sense?
Right now feeling like I need a ttc sanity check.:tease: been at it too long. Wish there were infertility spas where you could relax at, cry, break things...and no one questioned anything :laugh2:

Alright gotta go sweet ladies. Sticky vibes and Bubba Dust!!


----------



## Nima

Lol I love the spa idea! I would definitely go there... 

Thank you for the concern and information, indeed no iui for us, only going with the syringe (no needle!) Close to the cervix and hoping for the swimmers to do the rest. It is actually how we always did it, since fertility treatment isn't available for us gays in Switzerland... I could only do the monitoring and follow up here, but as soon as it involves a donor I'm not allowed to be treated. 

Anyway we did the insems on a high and a peak day on cbfm with positive opk and now we wait. I am not too hopeful but it will happen eventually so I'll just keep trying. 

You guys are so positive! Thank you for that optimism boost ftale! 
Have a beautiful day you all!


----------



## star25

Nima, thank you, you’ve got to do what’s right for you, if you’re adventurous then it’s your time to go for it! Work is a good distraction for definite, I’ll be hoping the best for you this cycle! 

Ft, thank you, any kind of soanwoukd be good right now lol, not that it ever happens but an infertility spa would help a lot of people! 
Sticky vibes and baby dust to you too 

Atm, beta at 12dp5dt was 654 so feeling relieved now, it’s the highest one we’ve had for the dpt so far, 7 week scan Is on 27th August when I’ll be 7w3d so I’ll Ben praying for a heartbeat


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies, 

Hope it's alright to join this thread again :)

We transferred 2 x 5 day blasts yesterday. First beta is the 19th but I will testing at home around 5dp5dt


----------



## star25

Hi miss, congrats on being pupo! 
Are you Looking forward to testing?


----------



## mimi4

congrats, and keep my fingers crossed x


----------



## MissCassie

Update.

I have gotten bfp at 5dp5dt it's faint but there :)


----------



## star25

Oh yay miss congratulations! Was hoping to see this update today!


----------



## MissCassie

I'm not convinced that this will stick around.

Not getting very dark like I'm used to


----------



## MissCassie

Not very strong for 9dp5dt


----------



## star25

I think they look good as they’re progressing too, have you got a beta at all?


----------



## MissCassie

My beta is on the 19th and I'll be 11dp5dt.
This is this morning it's lighter than yesterday fml


----------



## star25

Was there a new pic? 

Could it be more diluted urine, time of day or beacisrnthe test wasn’t dry so comparing a wet to a dry? Sorry if asking the obvious, but because I’ve done That Before

Hope the beta is good news for you , hugs


----------



## amoreamy

Can I join? I should be starting my second cycle in the next few weeks.


----------



## star25

Miss, how did your beta go today? Hope all is well 

Amore , hiya, good luck with your cycle soon, is it a fresh cycle?


----------



## goingforit

Hello to all the new people on here. 

MissCassie how was your beta? Tests looked as though they were making progress. 

Amoreamy welcome and good luck with your cycle. Do tell us more when you get a chance. 

FT so glad life is good and totally understand that need to vent/cry and scream. Here for you to talk to anytime


----------



## MissCassie

Beta came back at 14.

Yet another failed embryo transfer :(


----------



## star25

I’m so sorry to hear that miss, do they repeat the beta?

How is everyone else?

I’ve had so much bleeding with this pregnancy, 2 episodes of a small
Bleed then spotting overnight, scan next day showed a healthy baby but a smal sub chorionic haematoma 
then tues night bled so much lost a biggish clot and lots of little ones, just sat on the toilet with it dripping out (sorry tmi) 
Cramping too
Feared the worst, went for scan the next morning and baby still ok! 
Haematoma quite a lot bigger though 
There’s a risk of miscarriage from bleeding so much of it happens again or it could heal and resolve itself 
Trying to rest when possible and take it easy
Next scan Tuesday for the fertility clinics standard 7 week scan 
Epu will only scan again if something drastic happens again within the next week,
Praying all will Be ok, the good thing is it’s in front of the sac and not behind so less chance of it pushing the sac out, although this is still possible with another bleed 
So far it has stopped but have to hope it stays that way


----------



## FTale

going: I am hanging in here. Being sick and still learning to walk again has distracted me a bit though..lol. I'm still keenly aware of whenever I could 'maybe' be pregnant but life is truly moving on in a sense that I'm not always panicked about being preggo anymore. Way too stressful. How are you doing?

Miss: I'm deeply sorry to hear that your lil one might not be sticking. Prayers for the lil bub. HUGS

Star: I hope it resolves itself fast. Is there nothing you can take to help or do? Will be keeping you in my prayers. Bleeding is so scary and I've been there a time or too. HUGS

Amore: Welcome, and fx for when you are trying again. HUGS


----------



## star25

Thank you Ft, they just said no heavy lifting but I’m also resting when I can in the hope it heals itself, also not walking anywhere at the moment, the bleeding has always started in the evening and gone by the morning so don’t know it’s because of doing too much doing the day or if that’s a coincidence, I’ll update after tuesdays scan
Hope you feel better soon, thinking of you


----------



## amoreamy

star25 said:


> Miss, how did your beta go today? Hope all is well
> 
> Amore , hiya, good luck with your cycle soon, is it a fresh cycle?

Thank you Yes a fresh icsi cycle.


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! We meet with the consultant tomorrow so we hopefully find out when we start then.

Fxd for everyone :dust:


----------



## star25

Hope the appointment goes well amore and you can start soon!


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you star! 

So, we officially start when my next period starts, which isn't for 3 weeks, but I'm excited we're moving in the right direction! The actual meds then start on day 21 of that cycle. Still a little wait, but I'm happy to have a bit of a timetable going! 

I hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## MissCassie

We go for a scan on Monday to check my lining and hopefully a fet next Friday or the following Monday

FET#4


----------



## star25

Oh thats good news miss, fingers crossed for a thick enough lining 

Amore, not long for you either, it always feel better to have a timetable or plan in place

Atm, bleeding has eased up a lot and only had 1 episode of spotting in the last week 

7 week 3 day scan at the clinic Tuesday was all good and showed the baby is twice the size and the haematoma is collapsing and getting smaller


----------



## arianne

Hi girls! I am back! :)

I am doing my FIRST FET this cycle, i'm getting excited! I go to my lining check this Tuesday which is when i need to confirm whether i'd transfer 1 or 2, and don't know what to doooo... 

My doctor recommended 2, but read some research suggesting that more than 1 cuts your chances. 

Would love to hear from you how many did you transfer and why?

*@goingforit *wow congrats!! We were going thru the IVF steps around the same time... but i kept them frozen for much longer haha.

*@MissCassie* sorry about your failed FET hope next one sticks!! How many FET have you done? and did you transfer same number each time?

*@star25 *I see you also did a FET cycle, how many did you transfer? Your last scan sounds super promising, good luck! Is this your first FET?

I would love to have twins, that is why id transfer the 2 embryos i have. But i think the chances of becoming a successful twin pregnancy is so little... that i may just do 1 specially if it would cut my chances... just not sure why my doctor is suggesting 2 given that research, maybe is due to my age (i'm 41) so he might not want me wasting time haha, but it doesn't seem to be like a good reason to me, i rather do what gives me better chances, regardless of time/cost.

Would love to hear what you think!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## star25

Hi Arianne, this was my 5th fet 
1st was dd
2nd blighted ovum miscarriage
3rd ds 
4th bfn 
5th bfp

I’ve only ever transferred one, I’ve had 4 out of 5 implant and although I wouldn’t actually worry about having twins (as hard as it would be!) I would be more worried about being pregnant with twins and having risky pregnancy, I’m a massive worrier lol, if you’re leaning to transferring 1 then I would say that is right for you then you always have that second chance waiting still


----------



## arianne

Thank you @star25 :)
What is dd and ds?

Hope your current one sticks it seems you are doing great so far! Did you do anything different?
I agree on the risks of multiples... that scares me too haha! Ill ask tomorrow why he is suggesting 2. I also thought that one at a time would give me another chance to try :) and focus all my energy on one, as much as i wanted twins all my life, felt this could be that option for me to get that. But im also very small so very worried of having 2 babies growing inside me. 

Thank you for the insights and suggestions!


----------



## star25

Sorry it’s dear son and dear daughter 
I agree with what you’re saying, I didn’t do anything special each cycle, just tried to take it easy


----------



## arianne

Hello girls!!

I am sad they are cancelling my FET due to high progesterone, and they want now to put me in birth control pills and lupron first before the estradiol. :(

I am wondering if any of you needed to do that and what your progesterone levels were. Mine says its 14.3 nmol/L and i read is normal?

I want to move forward with this FET without those medications, so wonder what type of medicine you took for your FET

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## star25

Hi I’m sorry to hear that 

I always take estrogen from baseline scan to day 10 of cycle, I then have a scan to check lining is think enough and if it is then start progesterone pessaries and transfer 5 days later
My progesterone is never tested so sorry I can’t tell you what mine would have been 
This is how all my 5 fet have gone


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies 

Update.

We transferred another 2x embryos on the 6th of September 

1 x fully hatched blastocyst and 1 x hatching blastocyst.

I am currently 8dp5dt and have been getting strong positives since 5dp5dt, I really hope this is it.


Star - how are you going?


----------



## star25

Miss that’s fantastic news, congratulations!! 
Are you having beta? 

I’m good thank you, no bleeding go for 2 weeks now! Currently 10 weeks today, had 4 scans and the haematoma is getting smaller so think were over the worst of it


----------



## goingforit

Hello ladies. Sorry I've been silent for a bit...I've had a month of visitors and it's been draining!

Star what a worrying pregnancy you've had so far...Glad that you've got to see the baby lots and that all is looking better with regards to the haematoma. Do you have a 13 week scan to look forward to soon? 

MissCassie congratulations!!!! Amazing news. How are you feeling when is your viability scan? When you say really strong; do you think both might have stuck? So pleased for you and really hope this is your take home baby. 

Arianne welcome back! Yes I recall your situation. Enjoying married life? Your FET sounds different to mine but I was put on birth control pills on the cycle I conceived my first little girl. Definitely ask for their reasons so that you can understand. Sometimes I think they deal with so many situations that they know what they are doing but they aren't always best at communicating reasonings. I hope you can soon start your cycle. Totally understand your dilemma between one and two...go with your gut on it! My first FET failed and second worked so you just never know! Keep us updated and wishing you all the best.

FTale I'm so sorry you are going through so much and having to learn to walk again. I can imagine it's really zapping you of your energy. I totally understand the aware but not letting it stress or consume you. That is so tricky too though. It is a stressful journey. Got everything crossed for you that everything soon picks up. 

Amoreamy any updates? I feel that your cycle is starting soon or has possibly started? 

I am doing well thank you. Can't believe I'm already over half way. 21 weeks now. Scan went well and all is looking fine. Only niggle is my right buttock is causing me issues but think that's where the dog has pulled and I've strained a muscle. 

Sorry to anyone else I've missed. Anyone else got news?


----------



## star25

Goingforit, sorry late reply! My scan at 12w5d was all good thank you, 14 weeks today 

How is everyone?


----------



## goingforit

Awww that's fantastic Star25. So happy for you x


----------



## MissCassie

I am out again


Went for a scan at 8+2 and bit It was only measuring 7+1 and still only a sac with a fetal heart beat.

I have stopped all meds and waiting to mc.

That was transfer #4 pregamcy #4 and loss #4 since October last year.

I wish you all the best x


----------



## Nima

MissCassie said:


> I am out again
> 
> 
> Went for a scan at 8+2 and bit It was only measuring 7+1 and still only a sac with a fetal heart beat.
> 
> I have stopped all meds and waiting to mc.
> 
> That was transfer #4 pregamcy #4 and loss #4 since October last year.
> 
> I wish you all the best x

I am so so sorry! Sending you huge hugs and so kuch strength to go though this. My heart cries with you.


----------



## mimi4

MissCassie - I am so sorry


----------



## star25

I’m so sorry miss this has happened , heartbreaking
Thinking of you


----------



## goingforit

MissCassie I am so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you x


----------



## melfy77

Hello!
I am a 34 year old single mom (2 DD's aged 5 and 6 from a previous relationship) 5 years down the road, no M. Right in sight and my clock not getting younger I decided to take the matter in my own hands. I started IUI, just had my 1st failure. Due the sperm cost (700$) each try, I won't do more than 2 before trying something else. 
My labs are ok-ish. FSH is 8.5 (dr is happy with under 10) and my antral follicle count was 22 last month, which apparently is good. They didn't check AMH. I'm not rich but could squeeze in an IVF cycle. However I'm looking for either IVM and a mini-ivf. I dont want To risk OHSS and dont want to spend a fortune on meds. And from the litterature out there is seems I could be a good candidate. Anyone has done those?

BTW you're all amazing. Struggling to conceive is a hard journey!! I had 2 MC's before having DD1 and I remember the pain and fear, not knowing if you'll ever succeed. To all of you: tons of baby dust!!!!


----------



## amoreamy

Miss Cassie, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## mimi4

I came across IVF Abroad free guide (here), and thought I would share it in case someone might be interested to know more, and compare prices and stats x


----------



## star25

Hi melfy, have you started an iui cycle yet? I’ve looked into ivm or natural ivf for a friend, it does look like a more affordable option, good luck with your cycle!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Just wanted to say hi! After a long journey to get to this point, we are finally on track to start IVF with my next CD1, which will be around December 2. Reading through your personal journeys has really helped to give me a better idea of what to expect!


----------



## goingforit

Awww Lady that is fantastic news. I wish you all the best for your journey! So pleased to see you've found a donor and are ready for the next part of your journey. What protocol are you following?


----------



## LadyVictoria

goingforit said:


> Awww Lady that is fantastic news. I wish you all the best for your journey! So pleased to see you've found a donor and are ready for the next part of your journey. What protocol are you following?

Thank you so much! We won't go over the specific details of my protocol until I set up my appointment, but from our last meeting with our RE, the plan sounded like an antagonist protocol. He didn't use those words, but when I looked up the different protocols, that was exactly what he told me we were doing. I'll be sure to update when we get going!


----------



## star25

Good luck with your upcoming cycle lady, we will be rooting for you!


----------



## LadyVictoria

star25 said:


> Good luck with your upcoming cycle lady, we will be rooting for you!

Thank you so much! :)


----------



## FTale

Hi all, I'm well and still not preggo but happy enough. :D We have been home searching and finally found it moving in very soon. Its exactly what we have been searching for with a bit of a drive to work for my hubby but he gets to come on to our lil piece of paradise making it all worth it.

I hope everyone's IVF or FET plans go through nicely. I know changes happen but don't give up. The path to being a parent can be a shifty one but that little bundle of joy is a worth fighting for every bit of the way.

Lady: Good to see you back and VERY happy your found a donor. You will be in my prayers for it all to go well.

Thinking of you all and about to dive back into Thanksgiving lazy butt mode. :hug:


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale said:


> Hi all, I'm well and still not preggo but happy enough. :D We have been home searching and finally found it moving in very soon. Its exactly what we have been searching for with a bit of a drive to work for my hubby but he gets to come on to our lil piece of paradise making it all worth it.
> 
> I hope everyone's IVF or FET plans go through nicely. I know changes happen but don't give up. The path to being a parent can be a shifty one but that little bundle of joy is a worth fighting for every bit of the way.
> 
> Lady: Good to see you back and VERY happy your found a donor. You will be in my prayers for it all to go well.
> 
> Thinking of you all and about to dive back into Thanksgiving lazy butt mode. :hug:

Thank you so much! And congratulations on your new home!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Well friends, we have a plan!

Start BCP Saturday 12/7 for 4 weeks 
Saline sonogram, mock transfer and teach appointment Wednesday 12/18 
Start stimming Friday 1/10 
Tentative egg retrieval Monday 1/20 
Plan for fresh 5-day transfer if all goes well 
I'm SO excited!


----------



## goingforit

Aww Lady, so pleased you now have a plan in place. Makes it feel all the more real doesn't it! Not long at all until you start  

Wishing you all the best. Won't be long until your mock transfer and teach appointment


----------



## LadyVictoria

goingforit said:


> Aww Lady, so pleased you now have a plan in place. Makes it feel all the more real doesn't it! Not long at all until you start :)
> 
> Wishing you all the best. Won't be long until your mock transfer and teach appointment :)

Yes, it really is starting to feel real now! Thank you :)

ETA: With 2019 coming to close, maybe I'll make a 2020 thread!


----------



## divineparadis

Hi everyone I am going for a FET in the coming weeks, doing a medicated cycle this time. I already have 2 children but I am going back for the last one (had 4 embryos last cycle)


----------



## LadyVictoria

divineparadis said:


> Hi everyone I am going for a FET in the coming weeks, doing a medicated cycle this time. I already have 2 children but I am going back for the last one (had 4 embryos last cycle)

Best of luck to you! :)


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria said:


> Best of luck to you! :)

Hi, Did you make a 2020 thread??? I want to follow your journey 

HUGS everyone else. Hope all is well.


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale said:


> Hi, Did you make a 2020 thread??? I want to follow your journey
> 
> HUGS everyone else. Hope all is well.

Hi, yes I did start a thread! :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

My first IVF cycle finally started on Monday..... feeling excited but after a year of ups and downs I am also feeling like maybe it’s not going to happen, or maybe that’s just because I don’t want to be disappointed and protecting myself. Anyway good luck to all


----------



## Holly ttc

Mum42crazy said:


> My first IVF cycle finally started on Monday..... feeling excited but after a year of ups and downs I am also feeling like maybe it’s not going to happen, or maybe that’s just because I don’t want to be disappointed and protecting myself. Anyway good luck to all

Good luck! Are you starting at the very very beginning with the whole egg collection step and everything or are you on the transfer portion? It's all so daunting to think about but so very worth it in the end. I started my meds for transfer prep yesterday and it's killing me that I can't tell anyone and don't have a date set in stone yet!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Holly ttc said:


> Good luck! Are you starting at the very very beginning with the whole egg collection step and everything or are you on the transfer portion? It's all so daunting to think about but so very worth it in the end. I started my meds for transfer prep yesterday and it's killing me that I can't tell anyone and don't have a date set in stone yet!

I’m at the very start, I have my first check up scan today and blood to see if everything is ok and I am responding to the drugs. So we much be about the same stage, hopefully only 8 more days to collection of the eggs!!! Good luck to you


----------



## Holly ttc

Mum42crazy said:


> I’m at the very start, I have my first check up scan today and blood to see if everything is ok and I am responding to the drugs. So we much be about the same stage, hopefully only 8 more days to collection of the eggs!!! Good luck to you

That's awesome! So much luck your way. I hope you get a ton of healthy eggs!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Holly ttc said:


> That's awesome! So much luck your way. I hope you get a ton of healthy eggs!

And to you


----------



## FTale

Sorry Lady!! I read your sig that it got cancelled till June. OMG as if don't already go through enough anguish.

Did everyone else get put on hold too? I was just getting back interested in IVF again when my doctor cancelled use of my insurance. Yup, all of it out of pocket like I am rich or some thing. So my hubby and I have been going at it naturally and insemination with all the supplementation we can stand.

Please let me know how every one is doing and if I missed any births???

HUGS


----------

